# Lieblingslied



## LordofDemons (24. August 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffies,
ich würde gerne wissen welches euer Lieblingslied ist und vor allem warum.

Mein Lieblingslied im Moment ist 

 Bullet For My Valentine - Hearts burst into Fire
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=d_GJyUK0GUI

weil es einfach zZ iwie meine Gefühle wiederspiegelt und mir tief aus der Seele spricht.

Hier mal der übersetzte Text:
Ich komme nach hause
Ich bin zu lange zu weit gegangen
Errinerst du dich trotzdem an mich?

Ich gehe
Habe ich Dinge wieder so aufgewühlt?
Ich träume
Zu viel Zeit ohne dich verbracht

Es schmerzt!
Die Wunden sind so wund!
Jetzt bin ich so zerissen
jetzt bin ich so zerissen
Ich war weit weg

Wenn ich dein Gesicht sehe
Mein Herz entflammt
Mein Herz entflammt

Du bist nicht alleine
Ich weiß ich bin weit weg von zuhaus
Erinnerst du dich trotzdem an mich?
Ich blute
Wartest du wieder auf mich?
Ich schreie
Keine Tage mehr die wir verbringen konnten

Es schmerzt!
Die Wunden sind so wund!
Jetzt bin ich zerissen
Jetzt bin ich zerissen
Ich war weit weg

Wenn ich dein Gesicht sehe
Mein Herz entflammt
Mein Herz entflammt

Mein Bett ist so kalt, so einsam,
Keine Arme zum packen, um mich zu halten
Hat diese Welt aufgehört zu drehen?
Sind wir für ewig auseinander?
...Für ewig auseinander...

Es schmerzt!
Die Wunden sind so wund!
Jetzt bin ich gerissen
Jetzt bin ich gerissen
Ich war weit weg

Wenn ich dein Gesicht sehe
Mein Herz entflammt
Mein Herz entflammt

Ich komme nach hause
Ich bin zu lange zu weit gegangen
Erinnerst du dich trotzdem an mich?
Erinnerst du dich trotzdem an mich?

Ich gehe
Ich schreie
Ich träume

MEIN HERZ ENTFLAMMT

Postet fleißig eure Lieblingslieder

MFG
Chris aka LoD


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Mein absolutes Lieblingslied ist "Bless The Child" von Nightwish, weil es mich sehr zum Nachdenken anregt und in dem Text viel Wahrheit steckt, wie ich finde.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. August 2008)

Böhse Onkelz -Exitus

Einfach ein klasse Lied, und es regt mich immer wieder zum nachdenken an, wenn ichs höre.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReNxW7Qc5vY


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Ich hab viele Lieblingslieder,ein spezielles hab ich nicht,hab jetzt eins rausgesucht:

Nightwish-Meadows of Heaven
Meadows of Heaven

_I close my eyes
The lantern dies
The scent of awakening
Wildhoney and dew

Childhood games
Woods and lakes
Streams of silver
Toys of olden days

Meadows of heaven
Meadows of heaven

The flowers of wonder
And the hidden treasures
In the meadow of life
My acre of heaven
A 5-year-old winterheart
In a place called home
Sailing the waves of past

Meadows of heaven
Meadows of heaven
Meadows of heaven
Meadows of heaven

Rocking chair without a dreamer
A wooden swing without laughter
Sandbox without toy soldiers
Yuletide without the Flight

Dreambound for life

Flowers wither, treasures stay hidden
Until I see the 1st star of fall

I fall asleep
And see it all:
Mother's care
And color of the kites

Meadows of heaven_

Das chillt mich irgendwie


----------



## Tan (24. August 2008)

Rise Against -Everchanging (Acousitic)



_In the face of change,
that's when she turned to me and said:
"I'm not sure anymore..."
And there, amidst the waves
and the cloudless skies...
That blanket, the year before...
I watch my life wash ashore.

Have you ever been a part of something
that you thought would never end?
And then, of course, it did.
Have you ever felt the weight inside you,
pulling away inside your skin?
Then something had to give...

And now the lines are drawn...
Is this feeling gone?
The best parts of this have come and gone
and now that is all that this is.
With the reasons clear,
We'll spend another year...
Without direction,
full of fear,
but now things will be different.

There's nothing simple when it comes to you and I...
Always something in this everchanging life;
and there probably always will.
Now that time is getting harder to come by,
the same arguments are always on our minds,
killed this slowly fading lights.

And now the lines are drawn,
is this feeling gone?
The best parts of this have come and gone,
and now that is all that this is.
And with the reasons clear,
we'll spend another year...
Without direction,
full of fear,
but now things will be different...

And now something, has kept me here too long...
And you can't leave me, if I'm already gone

And now something, has kept me here too long...
And you can't leave me, if I'm already gone...
Well something, has kept me here to long, and you can't leave me, if I'm already gone...

And we make the same mistakes; we're always hanging on.
Break the promises we're always leaning on.
All this time spent waking up...
Now keep this line open to get this call from you,
speak the words that keep me coming back to you...

Now this time it's all different...
And now something has kept me here too long,
and now I'm gone... _


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

Rofl! Passt "Jetzt bin ich zerissen!" nicht besser als "Jetzt bin ich gerissen!"?


Naja, also ich hab ziemlich viele Lieblingslieder... Um mal eines zunennen:

Böhse Onkelz - Erinnerungen  

Ich bin Metalhead, ich höre zu 90% Metal. Böhse Onkelz ist eine der Ausnahmen, denn sie
sind einfach genial! Die Texte sind keine Texte, es sind Geschichten aus dem Leben und sie verstehen es diese
Geschichten rüberzubringen, es sind wirklich Legenden!


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Mein Lieblingslied kenne ich (leider) nicht - es ist ein ruhiges Lied - vergleichbar mit "Behind Blue Eyes" von Limb Bizkit
Ich kenne weder den Text, den Namen, noch den Interpreten .... nur die Melodie
Ich höre es immer mal wieder, kann mir jedoch nie den Text merken -.-

Gehört habe ich es zum 2. Mal bei der Beerdigung meines Klassenkamerades in der 6. (oder 7.) Klasse - er stand mir nicht besonders nah, aber seit dem Tag ist das mein Lieblingslied, nicht weil es mich freudig stimmt, sondern weil das Gefühl was ich bei dem Lied bekomme, einfach so Gewaltig ist ... wenn auch traurig...


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingslied kenne ich (leider) nicht - es ist ein ruhiges Lied - vergleichbar mit "Behind Blue Eyes" von Limb Bizkit
> Ich kenne weder den Text, den Namen, noch den Interpreten .... nur die Melodie
> Ich höre es immer mal wieder, kann mir jedoch nie den Text merken -.-
> 
> Gehört habe ich es zum 2. Mal bei der Beerdigung meines Klassenkamerades in der 6. (oder 7.) Klasse - er stand mir nicht besonders nah, aber seit dem Tag ist das mein Lieblingslied, nicht weil es mich freudig stimmt, sondern weil das Gefühl was ich bei dem Lied bekomme, einfach so Gewaltig ist ... wenn auch traurig...


Was ist dem den passiert?

@topic:

Das gehört zwar nicht zu meinen lieblingslieder ist aber auch schön:

Nightwish-Eva
Eva

_6:30 winter morn
Snow keeps falling, silent dawn
A rose by any other name
Eva leaves her Swanbrook home
A kindest heart which always made
Me ashamed of my own
She walks alone but not without her name

Eva flies away
Dreams the world far away
In this cruel children's game
There's no friend to call her name
Eva sails away
Dreams the world far away
The Good in her will be my sunflower field

Mocked by man to depths of shame
Little girl with life ahead
For a memory of one kind word
She would stay among the beasts
Time for one more daring dream
Before her escape, edenbeam
We kill with her own loving heart 

Eva flies away
Dreams the world far away
In this cruel children's game
There's no friend to call her name
Eva sails away
Dreams the world far away
The Good in her will be my sunflower field_

Sehr schönes lied,find auch den text schön,einmal anhören!


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Krebs .... hinter der linken Seite des Schädelknochens - wurde aufgrund dessen erst sehr spät entdeckt - Chemo + Strahlentherapie halfen nichts.... Irgendwann wurde er dann operiert - aber irgendwie haben sie nicht alles rausbekommen, aufjedenfall kam er wieder, und war dann tödlich ...


----------



## Rhokan (24. August 2008)

Also so zum mitsingen (bzw growlen) is meins:

Amon Amarth - Pursuit of Vikings



Auch wenn der Text jetzt nicht so sonderlich nachdenklich ist^^ Die Gitarre, der Gesang, bei dem Lied passt einfach >alles<


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Also so zum mitsingen (bzw growlen) is meins:
> 
> 
> Auch wenn der Text jetzt nicht so sonderlich nachdenklich ist^^ Die Gitarre, der Gesang, bei dem Lied passt einfach >alles<


Band und Name des Liedes wären noch cool^^


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Band und Name des Liedes wären noch cool^^


Amon Amarth - "The Pursuit of Vikings"^^


----------



## Rhokan (24. August 2008)

> Band und Name des Liedes wären noch cool^^



opps, sry ^^

das lied ist Pursuit of Vikings von Amon Amarth

... gleich mal nach editieren


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

<3 Amon Amarth, als ich die Live gesehen habe, hat dem Sänger beim headbangen auch der Bart gebangt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Text jetzt nicht so sonderlich nachdenklich ist^^ Die Gitarre, der Gesang, bei dem Lied passt einfach >alles<


Amon Amarth ist auch ziemlich geil, eines meiner Lieblingslieder ist auch von denen:

Amon Amarth - Cry Of The Black Birds


----------



## Tan (24. August 2008)

Und nochmal Rise Against, diesmal aber "etwas" anders...


_
If We're the flagship of peace and prosperity
We're taking on water and about to fuckin' sink
No one seems to notice, No one even blinks
The crew left the passengers to die under the sea

COUNTDOWN, to the very end,
Equality, an invitation that we wont extend
READY AIM, pull the trigger now,
In time you'll firmly secure your place in hell

State of the union address,
reads war torn country still a mess
the words: power, death, and distorted truth
are read between the lines of the red, white, and blue

COUNTDOWN, to the very end,
Equality, an invitation that we wont extend
READY AIM, pull the trigger now,
its TIME you firmly secure your place in hell
your place in hell
your place in hell

GUILTY, is what our graves will read,
no year, no family, we did nothing (NOTHING)
to stop the murder of, of people, just like us_


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Wie stellt ihr die Videos als bild dar?


----------



## Rhokan (24. August 2008)

mit [ youtube ] hier zahlen- und buchstabenkombi aus dem youtube-link einfügen [ youtube ]

leerzeichen müssen natürlich entfernt werden


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Heaven Shall Burn-Black Tears

Slayer-Skeleton Christ

The Sorrow-Knights of Doom


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

Lol, nur das was hinter dem "=" steht einfügen!

Edit: Dämlicher Editierer!


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. August 2008)

saytan machste iwas falsch? bei mir ist da nurn weisses bild o0

ah jetze :>


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lol, nur das was hinter dem "=" steht einfügen!
> 
> Edit: Dämlicher Editierer!


Lalalalalalal ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

Rod Steward - Sailing


finde ich sehr bewegend


----------



## Psycomantics (25. August 2008)

meine 2 Lieblingslieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1T_m2hIn3U 

und

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-_Did76LXQ


mfg


----------



## shadow24 (25. August 2008)

dieses Lied zeigt einmal mehr das wir Menschen leider nur das Äussere sehen...wer hätte ihm vor der Sendung eine Chance gegeben.wennn ich da schon die Gesichter der Jury sehe,weiss man echt bescheid...
ein Lied voller Gefühl.mein Respekt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k08yxu57NA


----------



## karull (25. August 2008)

Meine sind zur zeit
Emilie Autumn - Misery loves Company 



Der W - Asche zu Asche (einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



Motörhead - Rock n Roll (Lemmy ist Gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)




----------



## xahsoij (25. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aStFQhSKspo...feature=related
wie macht man das, dass man direkt die videos einfügt?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

Eros averna-Gina lisa


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Eros averna-Gina lisa


es muss scheinbar ziemlich viel arbeit sein den youtube link zu posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und den grund warum man es so toll findet


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Eros averna-Gina lisa


Hat die Gina Lisa keinen Porno gedreht?


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2008)

Doch hat sie, aber bei ihrem gesangstalent musste sie natürlich auch mal andere branchen auspobieren o0


----------



## chopi (25. August 2008)

xahsoij schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aStFQhSKspo...feature=related
> wie macht man das, dass man direkt die videos einfügt?


Du nimmst das,was hinter dem = ist (die buchstaben) und fügst es in [.youtube] [./youtube] ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Doch hat sie, aber bei ihrem gesangstalent musste sie natürlich auch mal andere branchen auspobieren o0


Aso ja verständlich deshalb nimmt man dan auch das Pornogeschäft xD


----------



## Haxxler (25. August 2008)

karull schrieb:


> Motörhead - Rock n Roll (Lemmy ist Gott
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oh ja!

Das bringt mich auch gleich zu meinem momentanen Lieblingssong:

Motörhead - Overkill


----------



## xFraqx (25. August 2008)

http://dojo.fi/~rancid/loituma__.swf

!


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Finde ich derzeit klasse <3


----------



## Gwynny (25. August 2008)

Pat Benatar-We belong. 
Sehr schönes Lied  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hat die Gina Lisa keinen Porno gedreht?


der Pr0n is übrignes grottig


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> der Pr0n is übrignes grottig


wo gibts den kostenlos?


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> wo gibts den kostenlos?
> 
> 
> wer suchet der findet wer drauftritt verschwindet
> ...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

Einge User haben den Threadtitel total verFAILED ich denke nicht dass ecuh deathmetal zum träumen bringt zum abrocken ist es gut aber zum träumen ne?

Mein Lieblingslied zum Träumen ist: Prinzessin- Schandmaul


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Einge User haben den Threadtitel total verFAILED ich denke nicht dass ecuh deathmetal zum träumen bringt zum abrocken ist es gut aber zum träumen ne?
> 
> Mein Lieblingslied zum Träumen ist: Prinzessin- Schandmaul


wenn du musik bewerten willst is das der falsche threat wir ticken halt anders also lass es bitte


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

was biste denn heute so stinkig mir gegenüber du pflaume?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> was biste denn heute so stinkig mir gegenüber du pflaume?^^


ich bin pissed weil son arsch mit ner clear ID ne komplette gruppe nach kara gebracht hat und ich der 2te war der rein ist -.-


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

aso du konntest nicht mit? das ist natürlich blöd aber das passiert halt nur bei randomgruppen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2008)

ein neues also noch eins

Katy Perry - I kissed a Girl
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NoKPi8xtyjA

http://www.magistrix.de/lyrics/Katy%20Perr...irl-273151.html
http://www.songtexte.bz/lyrics.php?id=110249

ich find den Takt und den Text klasse obwohls so ganz anders ist als das was ich sonst höre


----------



## EpicFailGuy (26. August 2008)

Eines meiner Lieblingslieder:

*Propagandhi - Purina Hall Of Fame*

Bringt mich aber eher zum nachdenken und nicht zum träumen.


----------



## Lurock (31. August 2008)

So, eins muss noch dazu:

Die Apokalyptischen Reiter - Es wird schlimmer



_Halte aus mein Freund das Sein, denn morgen kanns noch schlimmer sein
Halte aus des Lebens Bürde, stehe aufrecht und mit Würde.
Folge einer Stimme nur, die der eigenen Natur
Trotze hart dem Mittelmass, Genügsamkeit bringt keinen Spass.

Ref. : Es wird schlimmer (schlimmer) als es ist, doch wir werden besser,
(besser) als das feige graue Heer von müden Allesfressern.

Es wird schlimmer (schlimmer) als es ist, doch wir werden besser,
und wenn die Zeit (die Zeit) gekommen ist, dann wetzen wir die Messer.

Blind vetrauen wir der Elite, bis einer kommt der noch mehr bietet.
Schöne Märchen uns verspricht, die Wahrheit wissen wolln wir nicht.
Die Lüge ist einfach zu tragen, Realität schlägt auf den Magen
Drum üben wir uns in Verzicht und hetzen weiter klagend mit.

Ref. (x3) : Es wird schlimmer (schlimmer) als es ist, doch wir werden besser,
(besser) als das feige graue Heer von müden Allesfressern.

Es wird schlimmer (schlimmer) als es ist, doch wir werden besser,
und wenn die Zeit (die Zeit) gekommen ist, dann wetzen wir die Messer._


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> So, eins muss noch dazu:
> 
> Die Apokalyptischen Reiter - Es wird schlimmer



Damit haste mich jetzt daran erinnert, dass die nen neues Album draussen haben. Danke.^^


----------



## Deanne (31. August 2008)

*Rob Zombie - Feel So Numb*

Hab es zum ersten mal in "Flat Out 2" gehört und muss sagen, dass der Song einfach tierisch abgeht.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Damit haste mich jetzt daran erinnert, dass die nen neues Album draussen haben. Danke.^^


jo Lurock da muss ich dir auch noch danken^^



Deanne schrieb:


> *Rob Zombie - Feel So Numb*
> 
> Hab es zum ersten mal in "Flat Out 2" gehört und muss sagen, dass der Song einfach tierisch abgeht.


das is ja mal geil


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Black Stone Cherry - Blind Man
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Wmr8D3JBsvg

is auch cool nicht so heavy aber wirklich gut


----------



## Lurock (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jo Lurock da muss ich dir auch noch danken^^


Tjo, ich habs schon...
Und ich hab sie gestern auch live gesehen!


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tjo, ich habs schon...
> Und ich hab sie gestern auch live gesehen!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wie wars sprich geschwind!


----------



## Lurock (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> und wie wars sprich geschwind!


Saumäßig geil!
Erste Band 'Van Canto' war ein bisschen lächerlich, die haben Metal-Akapella gemacht...
Danach Coppelius war genial! Letzte Instanz ging so... Und dann kam mit Saltatio Mortis
wieder ein Kracher, den die Reiter danach noch gesteigert haben mit 2 Songs von der neuen 
Platte und einem Wettrennen auf dem Puplikum in der MS Reitermania! Nya, danach 
Subway to Sally.... hammermäßig! Der Sound war zwar nicht so gut wie bei den Reitern, aber
die Show war perfekt! Zum Schluss haben sie dann noch das "blutige rheinländische Volks-Lied"
mit uns gesungen.... Einfach genial!


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Saumäßig geil!
> Erste Band 'Van Canto' war ein bisschen lächerlich, die haben Metal-Akapella gemacht...
> Danach Coppelius war genial! Letzte Instanz ging so... Und dann kam mit Saltatio Mortis
> wieder ein Kracher, den die Reiter danach noch gesteigert haben mit 2 Songs von der neuen
> ...


wo hast du das den alles gesehn man hab ich da n musikfestival verpasst?


----------



## Lurock (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wo hast du das den alles gesehn man hab ich da n musikfestival verpasst?


Summers End Festival in Andernach


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Summers End Festival in Andernach


bei Köln oben ok das is kein wunder das ich das nich kenn


----------



## Lurock (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> bei Köln oben ok das is kein wunder das ich das nich kenn


Naja, Köln ist nicht wirklich in der Nähe.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Naja, Köln ist nicht wirklich in der Nähe....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bei googelmaps musste ich 4 mal zoomen bis köln aufgetaucht ist sonst hab ich da nix großes gefunden

ich schau nochmal

edit: ok Frankfurt könnte noch etwas näher sein
edit2 : ok hab koblenz übersehn sry!


----------



## Lurock (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit2 : ok hab koblenz übersehn sry!


Ja, da sind wir schon näher dran...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War auf jedenfall geil!


----------



## nalcarya (1. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Saumäßig geil!
> Erste Band 'Van Canto' war ein bisschen lächerlich, die haben Metal-Akapella gemacht...
> Danach Coppelius war genial! Letzte Instanz ging so... Und dann kam mit Saltatio Mortis
> wieder ein Kracher, den die Reiter danach noch gesteigert haben mit 2 Songs von der neuen
> ...


Blubb. Ich wär nämlich auch da. Hätten wir das mal vorher gewusst :O

Die erste Band war übrigens nicht Van Canto, sondern System Failed. Die haben an sich zwar recht groovigen und netten Hard Rock gemacht, aber trotz des Alters der Bandmitglieder klang es eher... ungeübt. Waren schon einige Schnitzer drin. Aber ganz okay.

Van Canto fand ich persönlich ganz gut. Aber ich wusste ja auch vorher grob was mich erwartet. War nur von der Stimme des Hauptsängers etwas enttäuscht, aber die Frau war richtig gut. Allein die Umsetzung vom Ronja Räubertochter Titellied verdient Liebä! <3

Coppelius haben mal wieder bewiesen, dass sie einfach eine Live-Band sind. Hab ich bei meinem Bruder (dem ich das Ticket zum 18ten geschenkt hatte^^) gemerkt... der kannte vorher nur das Studioalbum und war nicht so begeistert, aber nach dem Gig hin & weg. Er war nicht der einzige, der Coppelius für den besten Gig des Tages befand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letzte Instanz waren auch okay, aber mit dem neuen Sänger haben sie einfach einiges an Reiz verloren. Keinesfalls schlecht, aber lang nicht mehr so mitreißend wie früher :/

Saltatio Mortis hab ich mir nicht direkt angetan. Beziehungsweise den Sänger. Musikalisch top, aber den Sänger find ich (besonders mit seiner neuen Emo-Frisur -.-) sowas von ekelhaft. So Schönlingsmäßig und wenn er normal spricht und versucht irgendwas in ner bestimmten Stimmung rüberzubringen, bekomm ich da eher Ausschlag von :O
Da waren eigentlich alle 13(!^^) anderen Leute mit denen ich angereist bin einer Meinung... aber es gibt allem Anschein nach auch Leute die ihn mögen :>

Reiter war zwar an sich ein guter Gig, aber auch nichts neues. Das mit den Schlauchbooten passiert eigentlich fast jedes mal ;> und die Setlist hätte auch interessanter sein können. Ich bin ja insgesamt nicht so sehr der Freund des neuen Albums, da ist ja noch mehr cleaner Gesang und noch weniger Geprügel als auf Samurai und Riders on the Storm drauf. Und diesen beschissenen Schaumwerfer hätten sie bitte weglassen können - ich wart ja nur drauf das bei sowas der erste Fan in den vorderen Reihen erstickt. Ich jedenfalls musste rausgehen, weil ich auf das Seifenzeug da drin Brechreiz bekommen hab :/

Subway to Sally hatten dann vergleichsweise ne richtig tolle Setlist, schöne Mischung aus älteren und neuen Sachen. Nur Unterm Galgen hat mir mal wieder gefehlt. Und spätestens nach dem 10ten Subway-Konzert geht einem das Fan-Gesinge von Julia und die Räuber tierisch auf den Sack. Ich sag nur:
"Glut, Glut, zum Grillen braucht man Glut,
Fleisch und Wurst und Weizenbier sind gut.

Hoch vom Grillplatz klingt es, hoch vom Grillplatz klingt es,
Fleisch und Wurst und Weizenbier sind gut."

Haben wir spontan beim Anstehen vorm Einlass gedichtet - hat sich aber irgendwie nicht so ganz durchgesetzt *_*
Und um noch was zum Thema zu sagen 
*Veitstanz* haben *Subway to Sally*​auch gespielt <3

btw wurde mein Freund bei Letzte Instanz von ein paar Leuten angesprochen, dass er doch bitte auf die Bühne gehen und den Sänger ersetzen möge *g*

Alles in allem auf jeden Fall ein toller Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin wahrscheinlich am 30.10. in der LMH in Köln auf'm Reiter-Konzert.


----------



## Rabengott (1. September 2008)

Derzeit: Ganz klar die Mucke aus dem neuen WoW Trailer, und Billy Talent - Devil In A Midnight Mass.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leginior (1. September 2008)

Origa- Inner Unniverse
Robert Miles- Freedom


Konnte mich zwischen den beiden nicht entscheiden.Einfach anhören dann fliegen einem die Gedanken nur so umher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Kindgenius (1. September 2008)

Roman Flügel-Mutter

Schön minimalisch. Hört sich komisch an, ist aber auch logisch und taktvoll aufgebaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mami87 (5. September 2008)

hallo hör alles und viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im mom kinderlieder......ganz toll aber mein sohn gefällt das eben ! euch noch ein schön tag!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. September 2008)

Also wenn es ums träumen geht gibt es für mich wohl nur 'RHCP - Under the Bridge'.


Und natürlich 'Hoff - Du'.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. September 2008)

postet doch wenigstens youtube links  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. September 2008)

hier nochmal was, das hör ich schon den ganzen tag und iwie passt es super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




denkt euch einfach die bilder weg


----------



## LordofDemons (5. September 2008)

hab ich gerade gefunden

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3HLrPM9cAqI&...feature=related

ich finde den Text recht gut.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. September 2008)

hm joa der text ist net schlecht, aber trifft nicht so ganz meinen geschmack^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm joa der text ist net schlecht, aber trifft nicht so ganz meinen geschmack^^


rap ist im grunde auch nicht das was ich sonst höre aber dieser text berührt mich doch.


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

Ihr wollt wissen was mich zum träumen bringt???...Wollt ihr es wirklich wissen??

gut dann hier^^

*
Aja packt euch eure Kopfhörer druff und dreht auf...aber richtig auf^^*





----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Auf zum Mond
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. September 2008)

auch wenn das hier ruhiger ist, als das, was ich sonst höre... es bringt mich zum träumen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ihr wollt wissen was mich zum träumen bringt???...Wollt ihr es wirklich wissen??
> 
> gut dann hier^^
> 
> ...


Wunderschöne Lieder wirklich die muss ich mir aufn mp3 Player packen


----------



## Cheerza (5. September 2008)

Bullet for my Valentine- Forever and Always...

Forever And Always 
The time is here again
Prepare to be apart
And it drives you crazy
Each time I go away
The distance gets longer
But it makes us stronger

Should it all come crashing
Down around me
Would you be there
Should I stumble and fall
Pick up the pieces

Wo-ho-oh
Forget about the shit that we've been through
I wanna stay here forever and always
Wo-ho-oh
Standing here in front of all of you
I wanna stay here forever and always

These days are dead again
It's empty from the start
And it drives me crazy
The hours drift away
It hurts to remember
This will soon be over

Should it all come crashing
Down around me
Would you be there
Should I stumble and fall
Pick up the pieces

Wo-ho-oh

Forget about the shit that we've been through
I wanna stay here forever and always
Wo-ho-oh
Standing here in front of all of you
I wanna stay here forever and always

Forever and always
Wo-ho-oh
Wo-ho-oh
Forever and always


ganz starke emotionen...

E: Sorry dachte nur Lied und Text...


----------



## LordofDemons (5. September 2008)

schaffts wirklch keiner mehr nen youtube link zu posten ist das wirklich so schwer??


----------



## White-Frost (5. September 2008)

ein sehr schönes lied meiner meinung nach^^ My Chemical Romance - Helena


----------



## LordofDemons (5. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ein sehr schönes lied meiner meinung nach^^


wie heißt das Whity?


----------



## White-Frost (6. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wie heißt das Whity?


My Chemical Romance - Helena ahbs auch editiert^^


----------



## Thorad (6. September 2008)

Cult of Luna - Leave me here


----------



## LordofDemons (6. September 2008)

Thorad schrieb:


> Cult of Luna - Leave me here


postet bitte mal die Links so können die anderen User schneller eure Lieblingslieder anhören.


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

reg dich ab^^...is doch net schlimm^^

vllt gibt es dafür keine youtube links^^


----------



## LordofDemons (6. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> reg dich ab^^...is doch net schlimm^^
> 
> vllt gibt es dafür keine youtube links^^


gegenbeweis!

Cult of LUna -leave me here
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=j6vv6CKtRWY


----------



## Thorad (6. September 2008)

capslock??^^

Doch gibs, aber wenn es interessant für einen klingt kann man sich selber die Mühe machen, den Song zuhören. Muss ich Mama/Papa spielen und allen was vorkauen? Okay hier bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=j6vv6CKtRWY

edit: omg was für ein troll


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

gut dann gibt es auch dazu en youtube link

aber is doch ne schlimm wenn die keine links posten^^

i poste dir dafür morgen neue links^^


----------



## Pc-freak (6. September 2008)

klick mich  ihr ist mein........ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (6. September 2008)

mein lieblingslied:

_World in my eyes - Depeche Mode_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und hier der youtube link:  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=XoztjIgY9Jo


----------



## Pc-freak (6. September 2008)

Ich hab Ihr noch Par Lieder Von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1.Melissa/avec tout mon amour

2.Melissa/cette fois


3.Melissa/Le blues de toi


----------



## Neurofex (6. September 2008)

Mein Lieblingslied ist 

DIE HORDE RENNT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


von jan hegenberg


macht immer wieder Fun es ihm bg zu hören



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (6. September 2008)

Wenn's ums Träumen geht:

Keith Jarret, Köln-Concert - http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jzqMJWlKMsY
Rachmaninov: Isle of the dead - http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xpxPnucieJU

Für die Albträume:
Wojciech Kilar - http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=9E-yYkVQmg8 (und das ist *echter* Bass; da kommt die "Umtz-Umtz-Mucke" nicht mit)

€dit: Noch was zum Albträumen: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=nMDCtP6Virw (Goblin feat. Dario Argento: Suspiria-Theme)

Und noch mehr Stuff von Claudio Simonetti ("Goblin"-Mitglied): http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=5zHq2MBtXS8&fmt=18

Bimmbamm


----------



## Jácks (6. September 2008)

Ich hab 2 die ich sehr geil finde


Und


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2008)

Jason Mraz: I´m yours


----------



## Sc4nn3r (6. September 2008)

Von The Offspring - Half Turism


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Gelobtes Land
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Shrukan (7. September 2008)

Was ich momentan gerne höre:
Stanfour - Desperate.
aber was ich immer gern höre:
Linkin Park - Numb 

oder alle möglichen ruhigen Lieder von denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (7. September 2008)

Alles von Depeche Mode, aber mein absouluter Favorit ist wohl das hier:
Depeche Mode - Enjoy the Silence


----------



## LordofDemons (7. September 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Alles von Depeche Mode, aber mein absouluter Favorit ist wohl das hier:
> Depeche Mode - Enjoy the Silence


dieses lied ist wirklcih genial danke ich wusste echt nich wie das heißt danke^^

edit: hier kommt noch was von mir hin ich muss bloß grad gucken ob ichs schon gepostet hab^^
edit: 2 jo es wurde shcon gepostet aber ich hab ja ein ganzes arsenal an liedern die ich genial finde
hier mal wieder was für die harten tage


----------



## Lupercal (7. September 2008)

Einem offenen Verstand fehlt der Fokus


----------



## ego1899 (8. September 2008)

hm naja find ich ma gar nich lustig aber jedem das seine...

die geschmacksfrage halt... es gibt leute die haben geschmackund leute die haben keinen ^^

naja dann mach ich auch mal was... geiles lied aber eigentlich muss man sich schon das video dazu angucken, is schon uralt aber eines der besten die ich je gesehen habe...

aber wie gesagt, nur wenns nach meinem geschmack geht... ^^

Pearl Jam - Do the evoloution
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=FoNmNmXExZ8

viel spaß :->


----------



## Qonix (8. September 2008)

Der mit der Evolution ist ja mal echt gut.


Ich find den so krank.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. September 2008)

Das beste Lied überhaupt, auch das erste, dass ich auf der Gitarre gelernt habe. =)



Myspace


----------



## LordofDemons (8. September 2008)

Postet hier bitte nur eure Lieblingslieder also Lieder die ihr immer und immer wieder hört rein der Youtubelieblinge Threat ist hier

(das bullyparadenlied war hier auch deplaziert deshalb werde ich das sofort entfernen bitte entschuldigt)


----------



## Yuukami (8. September 2008)

red hot chilli peppers - wet sand *träum* ja ja auch als überzeugter metaler muss man mal was sanftes haben


----------



## David (8. September 2008)

Harem Doctors - Heartbeat


----------



## LordofDemons (8. September 2008)

ihc geh grad zu Slipknot - Pulse of the Maggots ab



ich hät jetzt echt bock auf Moshpit^^ aber alleine is das mist XD

das lied gibt ordendlich kraft!!


----------



## BimmBamm (9. September 2008)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Pearl Jam - Do the evoloution



Ob das zum Träumen einlädt? Neben "Once" ist "Black" einer meiner Pearl-Jam-Lieblings-Songs. Lässt sich auch gut zu tagträumen, auch wenn die verzweifelte Raserei der ersten Jahre noch durchaus durchklingt (was der Gruppe danach leider verloren ging):

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=K0CP9RVvm_4

Für die "Rammstein"-Fraktion mal zwei Songs von "Eisbrecher":

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=_aoJAQXnNTs
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fa2TIXrwWbo

"Eisbrecher" wird leider oftmals mit "Rammstein" verwechselt und sind ein Ableger von "Megahertz" (schon vor "Rammstein" im Geschäft):

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=RdKRshoJJ4s

Wem das zu gitarrenlastig ist, der kann sich bei "VNV Nation" bedienen:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=_7RlKe5LLPo
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=DsFlzhzxTlA

Wenn ihr so richtig scheiße drauf seid, könnt ihr euch auch bei meiner Lieblingsband (von denen bekomme ich auch nach 20 Jahren nicht genug) den Träumkick holen. Die waren "gothic" und "emo", bevor jemand überhaupt diese Begriffe definiert hatte (irgendein Journalist der "Spex" nannte das Zeuch als "prima Soundtrack, während man sich die Pulsadern aufschneidet"):

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yyYK5fqfRI4
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3zo4JdTfDw0
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PMAB3r6EjcM
€dit: Dieser "2001"-Gegenschnitt ist auch nicht zu verachten: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=QrzGpVOPcTI ("I got the spirit - but lose the feeling!")

Leider fast ausschließlich nur live ertragbar, aber dann mehr als gut:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=QFIVxB6jKpI
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=uVhnQpRcts8

Und noch was zum Albträumen; hier von dem leider bereits verstorbenen Nick Kamen, der für die klassischen Parts des "Metallica"-meets-Classic-Events verantwortlich zeichnete. Diesmal knallte er mit den Industrial-Köppen von "Orbital" zusammen:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ssgJ5ruuKH4

€dit:
Der Song, falls ihr mal in etwas anderen Sphären unterwegs seit (ein leider heute vergessener Klassiker, der mit dem Untertitel "Trip to the moon" ganz gut beschrieben wird):

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tWTAaSnXahE

Und "One millionth happy customer" von "Cassandra Complex" (leider auch längst vergessen) darf auch nicht fehlen:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=7xddV9mq6NE

Bimmbamm


----------



## cybergamer (9. September 2008)

Atm grad Pictures of you von the last goodnight

http://www.cyberpages.ch/?p=178
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7ksR-HZSqI


----------



## Ben86rockt (9. September 2008)

absolutes Hammer Lied!!!!!

Man muss sich vorstellen das ist ein fast 8 minütiges Loblied an den Tod....Makaber aber geil....^^

und hier der Text....



Sitting in the empty black
The last slivers of dusk have passed
Accept the dawn to ease the fear
One day I will not be here
Death she comes and with her thread
Upon me ties a mask for dead
Its tears of blood begin to seep
And bleed the sky

Descend the shades of night
Death shines her golden light
Across a blackened sky
All our hate is a product of a world...
We created

Ashen clouds obscure my brain
Doubts begin to turn to shame
Insecureness tears at bliss
I hate me for this weakness
Faith drives me to carry on
And take the road less travelled on
Resentment swallowed means to drown
The poison down
The shades of night descend

Descend the shades of night
Death shines her golden light
Across a blackened sky
All our hate is a product of a world...
We created

Scream with me
Bleed with me
Seethe with me
Sing with me

Free me
Free me
Free me

Descend the shades of night
Death shines her golden light
Across a blackened sky
The shades of night descend


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ihc geh grad zu Slipknot - Pulse of the Maggots ab



Du weißt schon, dass das nicht Pulse Of The Maggots ist?

Das Lied heißt Opium Of The People. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie dem auch sei:

Slipknot - Psychosocial



Diablo - Resign From Life



Diablo - Hammer


----------



## Urengroll (9. September 2008)

Gibt mehrere bei mir:


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=DKOc2S1AkjE
Red Hot Chillie Peppers - Under the Bridge


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Ctb-SrwL884
Ralph McTell Streets of London

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ayzhJKy8H_A
Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LB3b1W6rEDw
Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing

Naja sind etwas ruhiger, aber man sie mehrmals hintereinander hören. Jetzt wird es schon etwas härter.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ROnXv7Z7v28
Sisters of Mercy - Temple of Love 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=EVCkSMwaGGc
The Killers - When You Were Young

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ALzH_cFjvJ4
Panic At The Disco - Its Time To Dance

Naja und das waren nicht alle aber ein wenig.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Gibt mehrere bei mir:
> 
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=DKOc2S1AkjE
> Red Hot Chillie Peppers - Under the Bridge



Sehr geil!


----------



## nalcarya (9. September 2008)

Letzte Woche Album Icaros von Diablo gekauft. Ziemlich, ziemlich geil. Leider konnte ich mir die Liedtitel noch nciht genauer einprägen... ich brauch dazu immer etwas länger, bis ich die zuordnen kann *_*

Aber der SÄnger einnert stellenweise an Matt Barlow = LIEBÄ! <3


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. September 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Letzte Woche Album Icaros von Diablo gekauft. Ziemlich, ziemlich geil. Leider konnte ich mir die Liedtitel noch nciht genauer einprägen... ich brauch dazu immer etwas länger, bis ich die zuordnen kann *_*
> 
> Aber der SÄnger einnert stellenweise an Matt Barlow = LIEBÄ! <3



Als ich das Album das erste mal hörte ... hmm klingt ganz nach Diablo. Dann Bad Sign und dann Resign From Life und ich war fest davon überzeugt, dass das das beste Diablo-Album bisher ist.^^


----------



## nalcarya (9. September 2008)

Ich kenn nur das eine ;>


----------



## Lurock (9. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ihc geh grad zu Slipknot - Pulse of the Maggots ab


Rofl, fail!

Böhse Onkelz - Das ist mein Leben


_Erstens kommt es anders, und zweitens als man denkt,
in schlechten Zeiten bekommt man nichts geschenkt.
Egal, was man erwartet, man bekommt, was man verdient,
das sind Lieder, die das Leben schreibt, Schicksalsmelodien.

Refrain:
Das Leben war nicht immer, nicht immer gut zu mir,
Licht und Schatten steh'n gemeinsam vor der Tür.

Das ist mein Leben, vielleicht soll es so sein,
eine Reise durch den Wahnsinn, durch Licht und Dunkelheit,
man muß wohl erst ganz unten sein, um oben zu bestehn,
bis zum Hals in Scheiße stehn, um wieder Land zu sehn, um Land zu sehn.

Vom Himmel in die Hölle, von der Hölle ganz hinauf,
ein tiefer Fall nach unten und die Treppe wieder rauf.
Egal, was man erwartet, man bekommt, was man verdient,
das sind Lieder, die das Leben schreibt, Schicksalsmelodien._


----------



## Qonix (9. September 2008)

Das höre ich sehr oft.


----------



## Darkfregga (9. September 2008)

Mein Lieblingslied ist "Sorry seems to be the hardest word" von "Blue", da ich in unserer Gesellschaft immer mehr merke, dass viele Menschen unhöflich und arrogant sind.

mfg


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. September 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ich kenn nur das eine ;>



Da verpasst du was! Ich sag nur _Blackheart, Shapeshifters, In Sorrow We Trust, Rebellion Of One, D.O.A., Read My Scars, Lovedivided, Black Swan, Icon Of Flash, Hollow Point, Renaissance_ ... usw. 

Diablo ist einfach ne geile Band. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das beste, dass es aus Finnland gibt.


----------



## Maltztrunk (9. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3AdFA6WWJ7E&...feature=related 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich bekomm das net so groß hinter dem =steht related


----------



## IchMagToast (9. September 2008)

[post="0"]My Generation - Limp Bizkit[/post]

[post="0"]take a look around - Limp Bizkit[/post]

jeder der HDR kennt, kennt [post="0"]Dies hier^^[/post] (is die origanle version)

Slipknot - Wait and Bleed
Slipknot - Psychosocial
Die Toten Hosen - The little drummer boyxD

und noch vieeele mehr


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

2 lieder die ich wunderschön finde




und


----------



## Thront (10. September 2008)




----------



## Maltztrunk (10. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (10. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> 2 lieder die ich wunderschön finde






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. September 2008)




----------



## Arathnas (10. September 2008)

In the End von Linkin Park 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Auch eines meiner absoluten Lieblingslieder:

Evanescence - Call Me When You're Sober


----------



## luXz (11. September 2008)

Weil mich der Text so berührt


----------



## Qonix (11. September 2008)

Arathnas schrieb:


> In the End von Linkin Park
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jawohl   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (11. September 2008)

Fly Away - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Karzaak (12. September 2008)

*schnüff*


----------



## Yadiz (12. September 2008)

Mein aktuelles Lieblingslied =)

Maximum the Hormone - Buikikaesu


----------



## SeRuM (12. September 2008)

ManOwaR - DIE for Metal.

THEY CANT STOP US LET 'EM  TRY,
FOR HEAVY METAL WE WILL DIE !!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_UGFLT0VMY


----------



## Vincious (12. September 2008)

BrOilers - Vanitas
Böhse Onkelz - Koma, eine Nacht die niemals endet
Böhse Onkelz - Wieder mal nen Tag verschenkt
Böhse Onkelz - Bin ich nur glücklich wenn es schmerzt

die nachdenklichsten lieder ever. einfach zum lauschen


----------



## Kangrim (12. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> 2 lieder die ich wunderschön finde




Elfenlied ftw

Naja und mein Lieblingslied und ein Lied das mich zum träumen bringt sind schon 2 verschiedene sachen.

Zurzeit ist mein lieblingslied nämlich (wer nämlich mit h schreibt ist dämlich) 
http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=wir+r...;oq=wir+rocken#

Und zum träumen bringt mich eher 
http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=freiw...emb=0&aq=f#


----------



## ♦Sturmkrähe♦ (12. September 2008)

Mein absolutes Lieblingslied vom ersten Moment an:
Haggard - The Observer




ganz dicht gefolgt von 
Haggard - All inizio e La Morte


----------



## Karzaak (13. September 2008)

Also Sturmkrähe, du hast gerade meinen Horizont erweitert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste Lied hat irgend was..
Strange aber gut. Thanks for that.


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)




----------



## Rexo (13. September 2008)

Karzaak schrieb:


> *schnüff*



omg ich  weine ja schon das is so schon das lied da kommt man so richtig ins schwelgen in den gedanken


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)

Das höre hier ich immer wieder gerne und denke daran das man niemals das Kind in sich verlieren sollte... NIEMALS


----------



## Glun (14. September 2008)

1. Rise Against - "Re-Education (Through Labor)" 
2. As I Lay Dying - The Sound Of Truth
3. Parkway drive - It's Hard To Speak Without A Tongue
4. Beatsteaks - Hand in hand 

das sind meine favo`s..

mehr steht in mein mybuffed profil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karzaak (14. September 2008)

Beatsteaks sind einfach nur gut !


Zwar nichts zum träumen, aber bringt mich immer wieder zum lachen 

Orginal mit witzigem Video



live 99


"Can i get a fuck you" löööl


----------



## BimmBamm (14. September 2008)

Keine Antworten, nur Fragen:

Megaherz - An Deinem Grab

Die daraus folgende Ritzerei habe ich allerdings schon vor ungefähr 20 Jahren mit 

Christian Death

hinter mich gebracht. Wer andere ritzt, geht eh dahin:

Der heisse Stuhl

Nicht seriös genug? Der selbe Song; nur diesmal vom "Man in Black":

Cash in the hot seat

Ebenfalls keine Antwort auf die Fragen:

Born into this

Wenn jemand das in Musik fassen kann, bin ich mehr als dankbar!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bimmbamm


----------



## David (14. September 2008)

'Jede Zelle meines Körpers ist glücklich' - jeden Morgen und es geht einem prächtig!


----------



## MaexxDesign (14. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ihr wollt wissen was mich zum träumen bringt???...Wollt ihr es wirklich wissen??
> 
> gut dann hier^^
> 
> ...


Hat was von *U2 - With or without you (1987)*:


----------



## Deathstyle (14. September 2008)

As I Lay Dying - Nothing Left
Raised Fist - Sunlight
Terror - Push It Away
Ignite - Veteran (<- das isn bisl ruhiger)

Ich könnt garnicht ohne Mucke <3

@Glun, kuhle Sachen.. :>


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2008)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Hat was von *U2 - With or without you (1987)*:




Waaas?? du wagst es unheilig mit U2-Bono zu vergleichen??


das sind aber mehr als nur 2 Welten dazwischen^^
Sind zwar meines Erachtens  beide 2 sau gute bands aber Unheilig is im Endeffekt in der Hinsicht geiler, weil diese Band mich einfach mehr anspricht^^

Wenn man Unheilig vergleichen will, dann kann man dies mit Rammstein tun aber wieder auch net wie dir dieses Zitat zeigt^^
*die Musik von Unheilig kann man ganz schwach unter Rammstein einordnen, dieser Vergleich wankt aber, da Unheilig elektronischer ist und die Stimme des Sängers doch eher ein Unikat ist.*


----------



## LordofDemons (19. September 2008)

ich hab auch nochmal was gefunden nach langer zeit^^

das dürften Global DJs sein mit Streets of San Francisco


----------



## Qonix (19. September 2008)

Gorillaz nicht zu vergessen. Die waren einfach super.


----------



## luXz (19. September 2008)

Amon Amarth - Death in Fire 



Was auch sehr nice is

Wolfchant - Voran!


----------



## Haggelo (19. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAbcgmwq3EU

Simple Plan -  Your Love is a Lie

I fall asleep by the telephone
It's two o'clock and I'm waiting up alone
Tell me, where have you been?
I found a note with another name
You blow a kiss but it just don't feel the same
Cause I can feel that you're gone
I can't bite my tongue forever, while you try to play it cool
You can hide behind your stories, but don't take me for a fool

You can tell me that there's nobody else (but I feel it)
You can tell me that you're home by yourself (but I see it)
You can look into my eyes and pretend all you want, but I know, I know
Your love is just a lie
It's nothing but a lie

You look so innocent
But the guilt in your voice gives you away
Yeah, you know what I mean
How does it feel when you kiss when you know that I trust you
And do you think about me when he touches you?
Could you be more obscene?
So don't try to say you're sorry, or try to make it right
And don't waste your breath because it's too late, it's too late

You can tell me that there's nobody else (but I feel it)
You can tell me that you're home by yourself (but I see it)
You can look into my eyes and pretend all you want, but I know, I know
Your love is just a lie (Lie! Lie! Lie!)
It's nothing but a lie (Lie! Lie! Lie!)
You're nothing but a lie

You can tell me that there's nobody else (but I feel it)
You can tell me that you're home by yourself (but I see it)
You can look into my eyes and pretend all you want, but I know, I know
Your love is just a lie 
I know, I know
You're nothing but a lie (Lie! Lie! Lie!)
You're nothing but a lie (Lie! Lie! Lie!)


----------



## Buffalosoldier (22. September 2008)

Derzeit höre ich am liebtsen "little by little" von Sleep

www.myspace.com/sleepofoldominon


----------



## HeadCrab (22. September 2008)

Ich find das hier voll geil das bringts einfach gegen stress usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Prodigy - Wind it up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNc1oMRvax4...feature=related
schauen lohnt sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (23. September 2008)

Sum 41 - What we're all about  <-- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPvi5AOlxr4 
Rise Against - Worth dying for
Flogging Molly - Salty Dog
Disturbed - Indestructible
Nickelback - If everyone cared

Viel Spas beim hören =)


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

IS zwar der Maffay, aber i bin seit Kindheitstagen ein absoluter Fan der Tabaluga Reihe und das sind meines Erachtens 2 die zu den Besten Liedern der Reihe gehört


----------



## Lyhtmir (23. September 2008)

Mein Lieblingslied ist eindeutig Psychosocial von Slipknot.

Link klicken zum hören : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjsUzI_BtGk...feature=related

Geiler Text , extrem guter Gesang von Herrn Taylor und der Rest der truppe macht einfach nur himmlische Musik^^


----------



## CreepingPhobia (23. September 2008)

Das sind meine Faves wenns ins traurige, depressive, träumerische oder was auch immer abdriftet und der beste beweis das MetalBands die emotionalsten Lieder schreiben.

My Dying Bride - For My Fallen Angel


Eisregen - Schwarze Rose


Iced Earth - A Gift Or A Curse?


Therion - The Siren Of The Woods


----------



## LordofDemons (23. September 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass das nicht Pulse Of The Maggots ist?
> 
> Das Lied heißt Opium Of The People.
> 
> ...



jo hatte schon das andere laufen als ich noch fix in die playlist geguckt hab XD ich brauch n hörgerät und ne brille glaub ich XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich brauch n hörgerät und ne brille glaub ich XD


da bin ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eines der besten lieder von nirvana

warum ich es so gerne höre... hm... finde einfach die melodie und die stimme von curt in diesem lied am besten.


----------



## ego1899 (24. September 2008)

Klassiker und All-Time-Favourite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Radiohead - Creep


----------



## Lalabaer (24. September 2008)

Also was mich immer, also absolut immer zum Träumen bringt ist Akeboshi - Wind
ist übrigens auch das ende der ersten Naruto staffel (jaja beschimpft mich nur als kiddie)
Mein lieblings song ist zurzeit aber Endzeit von Heaven shall burn


----------



## dragon1 (24. September 2008)

depeche mode-enjoy the silence

und dann mal

pink flyord-brick in the wall

<3 alte rock musik



Lalabaer schrieb:


> ist übrigens auch das ende der ersten Naruto staffel (jaja beschimpft mich nur als kiddie)


KIDDIEEEE oh 
aso ja das hoer ich ja auch gern


----------



## LordofDemons (26. September 2008)

cybergamer schrieb:


> Atm grad Pictures of you von the last goodnight
> 
> http://www.cyberpages.ch/?p=178
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7ksR-HZSqI


das lied ist wirklich mal wunderhaft und zauberschön^^


----------



## Kolamar (21. September 2009)

Buffalo Soldier von Bob Marley:



Red Red Wine von Bob Mareley:



Wake up von Nguru (Schweizer Band!!):




Ich höre aber noch viele andere Genres, Lieder abhängig nach Stimmung das sind einfach die besren der besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. September 2009)




----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2009)

Hab 2:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsrSj-poKgs 
und:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ-2J0b1uS0


----------



## ROCKnLOL (21. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZFyW_8GgqQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZFyW_8GgqQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eo_9wy-P7pg...feature=related


----------



## Floppy13 (21. September 2009)

normal des hier (eiglich so ziemlich alle songs von der band ^_^):
Rise Against - Savior

und zum chilln:
Flobots - Handlebars


----------



## Darkblood-666 (21. September 2009)

Opera IX - Sepulcro


----------



## Ol@f (21. September 2009)

Da wird einem vor Augen geführt, was man für einen genialen Sound mit einer Gitarre machen kann.

Die Studio-Version, oder allgemein SRV ist zu empfehlen!


----------



## Vanth1 (21. September 2009)

von toby keith,sehr schönes lied lyrics auch im viode aber hier nochmalk:

_Seven thirty five
She’s someone’s else wife
I can get’on with my life
And that thrills me
She married him today
Her daddy gave the bride away
I heard a tear rolled down her face
And that kills me
Cause now I, can see why
She’s finally cryin’

How was I supposed to know
She was slowly letting go
If I was putting her through hell
Hell I couldn’t tell
She could’ve given me a sign
And opened up my eyes
How was I supposed to see
She never cried in front of me

Yeah maybe I might’ve changed
It’s hard for me to say
But the story's still the same
And it’s a sad one
And I’ll always believe
If she ever did cry for me
They were tears that you can’t see
You know the bad ones
And now I, can see why
She’s finally cryin’

Repeat chourus

Without a doubt
I know now
How it oughta be
Cause she’s gone & it’s wrong
And it bothers me
Tomorrow I’ll still be
Asking myself

How was I supposed to know
She was slowly letting go
If I was putting her through hell
Hell I couldn’t tell
She could’ve given me a sign
And opened up my eyes
How was I supposed to see
How was I supposed to see
She never cried in front of me

Hell I couldn’t tell _


----------



## dragon1 (21. September 2009)

Im moment ist es wohl vieles von Nightwish.
Amaranth weckt immer wieder den beat in mir, und die songtexte von Phantom of the Opera, 10th man down und Over the hills and far away sind immer wieder toll


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2009)

_Das erste Lied von dem ich den songtext konnte





_


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. September 2009)

OK. hier ein paar von mir: (kann mich gar nicht für eins entscheiden)
(schätze mal bischen ungewöhnlicher Mix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqYB8Dxyl1g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_my4iZQIa1A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jROcVfNPgM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygausyezIOc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZfLGMtsKTc...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xatEvtbdwVo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sxk3NJWngm0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZL7rgyWQ0I...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFpsDAL4oKE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m8DfRyYq6U




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (21. September 2009)

Mein Favoriten momentan!


----------



## 11Raiden (22. September 2009)

Metallica:
Nothing else Matters
One

The House of the Rising SUN

Sweet Home Alabama

Hotel California


----------



## PewPew_oO (22. September 2009)

Ensiferum - Tumman Virran Taa 

.... Wow =)




xD


----------



## Natar (22. September 2009)

zum traurig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Onkelz - H

Mit jedem Tag wurden die Schatten länger,
die Tage kürzer, die Kreise enger.
Freunde gingen, die Einsamkeit kam,
ja, selbst die Engel verschwanden irgendwann,
denn mein Leben lag in Scherben, hatte seinen Sinn verlor'n.
Ich spürte nur gefrorene Leere, ich fühlte mich wie totgeboren.
...wie totgeboren.

Ich kostete den bitteren Geschmack der Sterblichkeit,
ich wollte es beenden, fast war es soweit.
Ich vergiftete mich selbst, doch ich hab' es überlebt,
ich verbrannte meine Brücken, ich weiß nicht,ob ihr versteht!?
Ich wollt 'nen Fensterplatz im Himmel, doch ich schaffte seinen Schatten.
Ich tötete jedes Gefühl - alles, alles was ich hatte....

Jetzt, wo ich clean bin, wird mir alles klar,
jetzt, wo ich clean bin, weis ich, wo ich war.
Es riß mich fort in eine andere Zeit, in andre Welten
Ich floh vor mir, vor meinem Hirn und meinen Ängsten,
durch die Mauern des Bewusstseins, in das Reich des Vergessens,
in nie endenden Rausch, vom Heroin besessen....


----------



## Artherk (22. September 2009)

Shadow empire von hammerfall

As i open up my eyes
i see a face and i recognize 
if the mirror tells the truth 
then who the hell am i...
sing

oder way of the warrior gleiche band
The time has come get ready to fight 
brothers and sisters in metal unite
the dreams that you had are about to come true
the voice of the warrior is calling for you

sorry wenn einige textzeilen net stimmen sollten hab das grad aus dem gedächtnis gemacht^^


----------



## ElectricArc (22. September 2009)

Im Moment ganz klar   Nonpoint - In The Air Tonight

Phil Collins cover 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihYwcaxEEUk

Sehr geiles Lied find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hammer Lied einfach nur, Mika is back :>


----------



## Maxiking456 (22. September 2009)

Von Dope Spin me Around is mega


----------



## Tyro (22. September 2009)

Im Moment mein absolutes Lieblingslied:

Ignite - Bleeding



Weiß net, wie ichs beschreiben soll, der Song hat einfach ne unglaubliche Energie, erklärt mich für verrückt, ich kanns net erklären!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Tyro

PS: Natürlich kommt aber nix an meine Götter DIE ÄRZTE ran!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VHRobi (22. September 2009)

Welches Lied bringt euch zum Träumen?.. Also mein Gängschtä Räbb bestimmt nicht, aber datt..
Ah herrlisch zum farmen, träumen und natülich auch um dat Tanzbein zu schwingen. Huarrr!


----------



## inkomplex (23. September 2009)

Dennis Lisk - Lass los
(Dennis Lisk = Denyo von den Absoluten Beginnern)

Ein wunderschön trauriges Lied.
Das ganze Album von ihm ist super. (Vorallem auch ganz anders als das, was die Beginner machen.) Kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (23. September 2009)

Mein absoluter Favorit... da stellen sich meine Haare auf. Wahnsinn.


----------



## Rexo (23. September 2009)

_Der song ist so was von unglaublich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hammer Lied einfach nur, Mika is back :>



Der Song macht mich wahnsinnig. Find den Typen fast so grauenvoll wie James Blunt. 



Dalles Green ist einfach großartig.


----------



## Rexo (23. September 2009)

_




absoluter ohrwurm ^^_


----------



## Silmyiél (23. September 2009)

Yiruma - The River flows in you

   Howard Shore - The Breaking of the Fellowship

   Nightwish - Ghost Love Score


Hoffe sie gefallen euch ebenso gut wie mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pathorì (25. September 2009)

Auch wenn die Musikrichtung eher nicht mein Ding ist, für das Lied mach ich eine Ausnahme.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (25. September 2009)

Anathema - Flying

feel so close to everything now
strange how life makes sense in time 
<3


----------



## shadow24 (25. September 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Yiruma - The River flows in you
> 
> Howard Shore - The Breaking of the Fellowship
> 
> ...


das lied von Yiruma ist echt schön.hab ich vorher noch nie gehört...
mein Lied wo mir jedesmal die Tränen in den Augen stehen ist dieses hier von Herbi...
als ich es das erste Mal gehört habe, hatte die Moderatorin es angekündigt als das Lied das Herbert Grönemeyer für seine verstorbene Frau geschrieben hat.ich sass gerade im Auto.und als ich das lied hörte und wusste worum es ging musste ich rechts ran fahren,weil ich so dermassen tief berührt war von dem Song...
und noch immer ergreift mich dieses Lied vom neuen...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5j57qCmBBxw


----------



## Silmyiél (25. September 2009)

Ja "Der Weg" is wirklich ein sehr emotionales Lied, hab meistens immer noch Gänsehaut wenn es kommt 


erst vor kurzem entdeckt hab ich  das hier:

 Ich hoffe nur ich hab ne gescheite Version erwischt, 
hab hier auf Arbeit keinen Sound 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

mhh ok 

1. Amon Amarth-live for the kill <3 extrem geiles lied und krieg immer wieer gänsehaut wenn ich das hör 


2. Die Ärzte-Deine Schuld
das lied is supi und hat auch noch recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.Metallica-Nothing Else Matters 
muß ich wohl nich erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Rammstein-Spieluhr 
hab das lied früher(8 jahre ca) immer im auto meiner mutter gehört und fands damals schon dufte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (25. September 2009)

Ensiferum - Victory Song!

Vorallem der finnische Teil... <3


----------



## appeal109 (25. September 2009)

Europa von Globus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fc56moy0poA


----------



## shadow24 (25. September 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Ja "Der Weg" is wirklich ein sehr emotionales Lied, hab meistens immer noch Gänsehaut wenn es kommt
> 
> 
> erst vor kurzem entdeckt hab ich  das hier:
> ...


die Sängerin hat eine schöne Stimme.die Melodie ist so eine Mischung aus Irish Folk und mittelalterliche Musik.ein bisschen wie Clannad oder Enya....
hab noch ein anderes Lied was ich sehr gefühlvoll finde.ist eigentlich von Mia(auch sehr hörenswert),aber von der Gruppe Scala gesungen...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhuZaPckto8
und gleichzeitig von Scala noch das Lied:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M27IMEjqEgk


----------



## d3faultPlayer (27. September 2009)

boah, da gibt es viele lieder^^

die meisten erinnern mich dann i-wie an mein erstes metal-festival, graspop metal meeting 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sind sachen wie zb painkiller, heavy metal thunder, aces high, trooper, fear of the dark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, 


bei mir wechseln die lieblingslieder immer von zeit zu zeit, mal eher heavy metal, mal eher pagan


----------



## Breakyou9 (27. September 2009)

Hanni Kohl - Ex

Lieblingslied <3


----------



## LordofDemons (27. September 2009)

denkt dran das sind nicht irgendwelche youtubelieblinge sonder nur die lieder die euch wirklcih zum träumen bringen


----------



## Breakyou9 (27. September 2009)

warum irgendwelche youtubelieblinge?
man kann auch zu harter Musik träumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> man kann auch zu harter Musik träumen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das kann ich wohl mal fett unterschreiben !

Amon Amarth-live for the kill & runes to my memory <3


----------



## Bloodletting (27. September 2009)

LoD meinte damit, dass das hier kein "Poste-ein-Lied"-Thread ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (27. September 2009)

Sirenia - The Other Side
Sirenia - Led Astray

und mit etwas Abstand
Lacuna Coil - Enjoy The Silence
Rammstein - Amour
Mich für eins zu entscheiden ist unmöglich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. September 2009)

jo sondern nur lieder die euch wirklcih bewegen (jeden bewegt was anderes von daher)


----------



## Destilatus (27. September 2009)

Red Hot Chilli  Peppers - Scar Tissue <3
Eigendlich viel von Extrawelt und Paul Kalkbrenner


----------



## laWln00b (28. September 2009)

K.I.Z - Klopapier


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVrRl80eSwc
det berührt mich tief

und 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t80hFV_y92Y

det find ike auch janz jut


----------



## RaDon27 (28. September 2009)

Im Moment steh ich voll auf Antarctica Inside Me von PTW. "Träumen" in dem Sinne, weils mein Inneres ganz gut ausdrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kennt ihr das? Kälte fühlen? Gefühlslos? Aber dann doch net so wie im Lied geschildert? Der ewige Kampf Gut gegen Böse -.-



Edit: Allgemein is deren neues Album ziemlich geil!


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (22. Oktober 2009)

mein lieblingslied ist ganz klar "black tears" von heaven shall burn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das lied hat mich live bis jez schon 3mal so derbst weggehauen^^ ist zwar nur ein cover aber erlich gesagt find ich das original ziemlich schwach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und ja ich weiß das es ansichtssache ist^^) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PtfyRjkn40


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)




----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

zurzeit hab ich 3 lieblingslieder








diese lieder gehen mir irgendwie nichtmehr aus dem kopf


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir wechseln sich die Lieblingslieder ständig^^.

Immoment isses das.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

Alki das lied ist echt geil


----------



## Teal (22. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir sind es aktuell:









Ok... Sind doch fast alles Dauerbrenner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (23. Oktober 2009)

Im Moment: Rammstein - Donaukinder


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Oktober 2009)

Naja, nicht eher im Moment, sondern eher allgemein hat es mir das Instrumental von Equilibrium angetan. Ich finde diesen Song einfach nur epischen und man kann sehr gut Höhen Tiefen in diesem Song hören und...weiß nicht...der Song hat irgendwas...ich weiß nicht was, aber er hat es...


----------



## Teal (27. Oktober 2009)

Heute mal wieder einen schönen alten Song ausgegraben:


----------



## BBQBoB (28. Oktober 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Naja, nicht eher im Moment, sondern eher allgemein hat es mir das Instrumental von Equilibrium angetan. Ich finde diesen Song einfach nur epischen und man kann sehr gut Höhen Tiefen in diesem Song hören und...weiß nicht...der Song hat irgendwas...ich weiß nicht was, aber er hat es...




auch ohne das ich mir den song anhören kann oder das video überhaupt sehn kann (auf dera rbeit kein youtube freigeschalten) weiß ich as es mana ist und ja ich liebe es auch


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

zurzeit ist mein lieblingslied aus dem bereich des serjmetals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





klingt jetzt vllt was gay aber zu der stimme von dem kann man einfach abschalten,chillen,träumen,nachdenken,usw...


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Oktober 2009)

BBQBoB schrieb:


> auch ohne das ich mir den song anhören kann oder das video überhaupt sehn kann (auf dera rbeit kein youtube freigeschalten) weiß ich as es mana ist und ja ich liebe es auch




Ah, ein Gleichgesinnter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Song hat mich echt in seinem Bann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Lachmann: Serj ist natürlich auch gut. Die Platte hab ich auch im Regal.


----------



## Haramann (29. Oktober 2009)

Simple Plan-Take my hands
das lied spiegelt mein leben und mich wieder... total schön


----------



## Kyragan (29. Oktober 2009)

Wenns darum geht, welches Lied mein Leben bisher passend unterlegt hat - rein textlich. Dann ist es:

Die Ärzte - Junge 
;D


----------



## Teal (3. November 2009)

Seit ich vor Ewigkeiten das Video gesehen habe, muss ich immer beim "Warhammer Online"-Spielen daran denken (bei einem "Chosen" auch wenig verwunderlich, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

kann mich zurzeit nicht recht entscheiden was mein lieblingslied ist ^^ 





die hör ich zurzeit am meisten ^^


----------



## Arosk (3. November 2009)

*immer da post wo lachmann postet*


----------



## Varghoud (3. November 2009)

Inspirationsquelle Nr.1:


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> *immer da post wo lachmann postet*



stalker?!

@ topic
ab doch glatt mein all time favorite vergessen


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. November 2009)

das lied ist mein mittel gegen depression


----------



## Gothic_1234 (6. November 2009)

könnt mich nur ruhrig zu flämen^^


----------



## Knallfix (25. November 2009)

A Perfect Circle ...  einfach nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









K


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

zurzeit sinds 4 lieder


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> zurzeit sinds 4 lieder


gleichzeitig beide ROCKT voll xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. November 2009)




----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. November 2009)

Meine Lieblingslieder (immoment):
Three Days Grace Burn
Three Days Grace Animal i have become
Disturbed The Night
Disturbed Facade
Achja, Three Days Grace Pain is auch noch geil. Ach herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## robsenq (29. November 2009)




----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

zurzeit sinds
amon amarth - siegreicher marsch & free will sacrifice
kataklysm - taking the world by storm
debauchery - weißes fleisch
eluveitie - inis mona
finntroll - rivfader
meshuggah - bleed
korpiklaani - keep on galloping & bring us pints of beer
bolt thrower - the killchain
týr - by the sword in my hand
swashbuckle - cruise ship terror & scurvy back

das wären so die lieder die bei mir rauf und runter laufen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> zurzeit sinds
> amon amarth - siegreicher marsch & free will sacrifice
> kataklysm - taking the world by storm
> debauchery - weißes fleisch
> ...


und bei den liedern fängst du an zu träumen?? Oo
wtf!?!


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und bei den liedern fängst du an zu träumen?? Oo
> wtf!?!



was haben lieblingslieder mit träumen zu tun?


----------



## dragon1 (30. November 2009)

Threadname: Lieblingslied, Welches Lied bringt euch zum Träumen.


----------



## Manowar (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bolt thrower - the killchain



Er hat mein Herz erobert! <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Threadname: Lieblingslied, Welches Lied bringt euch zum Träumen.



oh...
jaaaaaaaaa...die bringen mich halt zum träumen >_<
es muss ja nicht immer so schnulzen musik sein, manchmal muss es halt reinhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jeder mensch ist anders ^^


----------



## dragon1 (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oh...
> jaaaaaaaaa...die bringen mich halt zum träumen >_<
> es muss ja nicht immer so schnulzen musik sein, manchmal muss es halt reinhauen
> 
> ...


hey ho, ich hab dich nur auf den titel hingewiesen, weil du ne frage gestellt hast (indirekt)
und mich bringen auch die lieder von den Reitern zum traeumen, was die meisten nicht verstehen


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2009)

Leute ich hab halt damit eher gemäßigte lieder gemeint und ihr solltet auch mal bissl begründen warum sie euch zum träumen bringen und vll das video sogar posten damit andere leute sich das gleich mal reinziehn können :/

das is doch nicht zu viel verlangt oder?


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

ok, dann eben die lieder dier mich zurzeit zum "träumen bringen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finntroll - Rivfader
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXZreA1j_Oc
ab 1:20 wirds epic!

Debauchery - Weißes Fleisch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5SvBgoiPKw
die original version war schon ziemlich dufte...aber das :O einfach göttlich

Amon Amarth - Siegreicher Marsch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyuO_1l2SDk
das lied hat einfach ne geile stimmung und hah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eluveitie - Inis Mona
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iijKLHCQw5o
EPIC!

Týr - By the Sword in my Hand
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gH0y3_-jX3o
von 0:00 bis 4:49 einfach genial^^ das lied hat einfach alles

nur für dich, lod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
ganz vergessen!!11
Amon Amarth - Live for the Kill
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2t_5Vz8hQqw
der refrain 1+ mit sternchen
die lyrics 1+ mit sternchen
das solo 1+ mit sternchen
der teil von apocalyptica 1+++ mit sternchen
der teil nach apocalyptica 1+++++++ mit sternchen
!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. November 2009)

Never Too Late, Three Days Grace.
Jaja, da kann dein Death Metal net mithalten. Tja.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Never Too Late, Three Days Grace.
> Jaja, da kann dein Death Metal net mithalten. Tja.



jaja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dein alternative zeugs ist mir einfach zu krass, ich bleib lieber bei meinem doofen death metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (30. November 2009)

Also meine sind:

In Flames - Trigger
In Flames - Come Clarity
In Flames - Dead End
In Flames - Reflect the Storm

Die Lieder haben einfach ne geile Stimmung, da fangen meine Gedanken immer an von irgendwas  / irgendwem zu schwärmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Auch noch viele der alten Lieder, nur leider hab ich die Namen nicht mehr, lange nicht gehört)

Iron Maiden - Dance of Death
Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark
Iron Maiden - Hallowed be Thy Name
Iron Maiden - Brave New World
Iron Maiden - Ghost of the Navigator
Iron Maiden - Powerslave
Iron Maiden - Brighter than a Thousand Suns
Iron Maiden - Iron Maiden
Iron Maiden - Aces High
Iron Maiden - ca. 30 - 50 weitere Songs 

Die haben einfach so nen geilen Melodischen Teil und die Texte in manchen, ... einfach göttlich! Einmal fast verpennt, meine Katze reinzulassen, die immer zur selben Zeit Futter haben will, naja einmal 6 Stunden später geht auch.

Amon Amarth - Live for the Kill 100% von Lachmann unterschreib
Amon Amarth - Death in Fire  // Einfach nen endgeilen Sound der mich dazu bringt nachzudenken warum ich Metal liebe xD und das IMMER wieder

Heaven Shall Burn - The Weapon They Fear
Heaven Shall Burn - Endzeit
Heaven Shall Burn - Black Tears

T_T erinern an geile Tage .

Eluveitie - Inis Mona 

ca 1,5 Jahre such ich das Lied nun, dank Lachmann endlich gefunden !!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DANKE LACHMANNI  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja noch viele weitere Lieder von KSE, Trivium, Blind Guardian, SoAD, Slipknot und KoRn, auch noch einzelne Lieder von andern Bands, die ich jetzt nicht alle aufzähle sonst säße ich in 2 Tagen noch dran.

Edit: Das Lied bei dem ich den größten Lachflash hatte, den ich bisher hatte war http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUzGPY6sBeI , danke Kronas -.- danke Lachmann, ich hasse euch dafür! Ach ja und WEHE ihr habt nen Skype mitschnit ^^ Mein Brustkorp tut immernoch weh :/


----------



## Palatschinkn (1. Dezember 2009)

Felix da Houscat finde ich sehr geil.


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffies,
> ich würde gerne wissen welches euer Lieblingslied ist und vor allem warum.



Das ist zur Zeit meins :>



Ich mags einfach so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (4. Dezember 2009)

Showtek - Freak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GTdrIKjIVA


----------



## MoVedder (5. Dezember 2009)

My Hero and Best of You etc.- Foo Fighters

Once, Yellow Ledbetter , Low Light und so much more.... - PEARL JAM

Sad eyes und My love has gone - Josh Rouse

Clocks und im Grunde genommen alles von - Coldplay

Writing to reach you - Travis

und noch vieles mehr ;p


----------



## Breakyou (10. Dezember 2009)

bei mir sind im moment folgende in der Playlist:

_
Suicide Silence- Bludgeoned
Bullet of my Valentine- Hand of Blood
We butter the bread with butter- Fuchs du hast die ganz gestohlen
The Devil Wears Prada- This Song is called
Heaven Shall Burn- Atonement
We butter the bread with butter- Schlaf Kindlein
Slipknot- Duality
Bullet for my Valentine- Hit the floor
My Elegy- Suffocate
Gorillaz- Feel Godd Inc.
Hanni Kohl- Chuck Norris
The Devil Wears Prada- Gimme half
We butter the bread with butter- 13 Wünsche
Rammstein- Waidmanns Heil
System of a Down- Violent Pornographie
Heaven Shall Burn- Endzeit
System of a Down- Chop Sue
Suicide Silende- Unanswerded
System of a Down- I-E-A-I-A-I-O
Boxxy- Remix
Bullet for my Valentine- Scream Aim Fire
Hanni Kohl- Ex
Amazing Horse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

amazing horse ist doch nicht ernsthaft in deiner playlist :x
und wenn dann bitte auch nur die metal version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (10. Dezember 2009)

Diese Version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Diese Version
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach du satanische scheiße O_o
er meint es ernst xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Dezember 2009)

Meine Immoment:
Disturbed The Night
Disturbed Stupify
Disturbed Voices
Disturbed Facade
Three Days Grace Burn
Three Days Grace Never too late


----------



## Breakyou (10. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Proof!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Dezember 2009)

Lachmann, ich glaube wir müssen unsere geballte Metal0r Kraft aufwenden um diese Fagmusik zu besiegen.
Poge and Wall of Death Attack!


----------



## Breakyou (10. Dezember 2009)

Aufhören! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich bin einer von euch!

Das ist nur eine Phase..
 Ey Alki warst du dieses Jahr im Pumpwerk als Wake up the fire gespielt hat?


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachmann, ich glaube wir müssen unsere geballte Metal0r Kraft aufwenden um diese Fagmusik zu besiegen.
> Poge and Wall of Death Attack!


*kanalisiert seine nicht vorhandenen Superkraefte auf Alkopopsteuer* 
Looooos


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

na gut ...
dann trag ich mal was zum topic bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Amon Amarth - Death in Fire, The Last with Pagan Blood & Free will Sacrifice
Ensiferum - Tale of Revenge & Windrider
Finntroll - Skogens Hämnd & Rivfader
Debauchery - Hard Rocking, Weißes Fleisch & Death Metal Warmachine
Eluveitie - Inis Mona & Primordial Breath
Swashbuckle - Das komplette "Back to the Noose" Album
Korpiklaani - Keep on Galloping & Bring us Pints of Beer
Windir - Black new Age & The Spirit Lord
Black Lable Society - Stillborn
Rammstein - Waidmanns Heil,Ich tu dir weh & Reise,Reise
Grailknights - Moonlit Masquerade
Six Feet Under - Blind and Gagged & Bringer of Blood

das ist so das was ich die ganze zeit laufen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ alko
/wall of death
nieder mit amazing hoooooorse!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (10. Dezember 2009)

Ey Alki warst du dieses Jahr im Pumpwerk als Wake up the fire gespielt hat?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Ey Alki warst du dieses Jahr im Pumpwerk als Wake up the fire gespielt hat?



Nein?


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Dezember 2009)

manchmal frag ich mich ob topics überhaupt noch gelesen werden *weinend in die ecke setz*


----------



## Palatschinkn (11. Dezember 2009)

Eines meiner Lieblings Lieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Felix da Housecat ist auch geil!


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (11. Dezember 2009)

Im moment Jimmi Hendrix - Voodoo Child und
 Journey - Seperate ways


----------



## dragon1 (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiss voll krank, doch dieses Lied macht mich richtig froehlich...


ja ich weiss voll irre xD


----------



## robsenq (19. Dezember 2009)




----------



## LordofDemons (20. Dezember 2009)

ich wollt zwar eigendlich das in dem thread ruhige lieder gepostet werden zu denen man sich wegträumen kann aber naja


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich wollt zwar eigendlich das in dem thread ruhige lieder gepostet werden zu denen man sich wegträumen kann aber naja



das ist bei jedem anders lod :O
ich kann zu hells bells von six feet under wegträumen andere nicht
kommt immer auf die person an

mein derzeitiges lieblingslied (und damit meine ich LIEBLINGSLIED)
varg - wolfszeit



geniale lyrics und da passt einfach alles!


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich wollt zwar eigendlich das in dem thread* ruhige *lieder gepostet werden zu denen man sich wegträumen kann aber naja


dann schreibt doch wenigstens warum sonst kann man hier auch einfach dicht machen und alles in den youtubethread schreiben :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab einige ruhige Lieder, eig sind alle meine Lieblingslieder mehr ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyooHbGLD1E   Seether Like Suicide. Wer des net gut findet, der hat keine Gefühle :O.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFycpYUvxT8    Mag zwar Like Suicide etwas mehr, ist aber auch sehr gut.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQ6l15OHTak    Disturbed Forsaken. Brauch man nix mehr dazu zu sagen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCDimqIEqD0   Disturbed Torn. Der Refrain ist einfach unübertroffen. (TOOORRRRNNN)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wrw5bFhZoW8  Disturbed Prayer. Da stimmt einfach alles un der Refrain ist auch epic.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gs5YbzrbHI     Disturbed Intoxication.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhbCkcUOKZM  Disturbed Haunted. Zwar bissl schneller aber der Refrain ist ruhig.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wV9TRR4Ielo     Disturbed Enough. Ach, es ist einfach wie die anderen XD.


----------



## Reo_MC (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich oute mich jetzt mal als nicht-Metaler:

Ruhiges Lieblingslied:

Paul Kalkbrenner - Sky and Sand

öhm... auch einigermaßen ruhig:

Boys Noize  - Jeffer


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Dezember 2009)

Auf TEchno folgt hier die Todesstrafe. Aufhängen oder elektr. Stuhl?
Oder in ne Moshpit mit mir und Lachmann (ich würde mich zw. den ersten beiden entscheiden).


----------



## Reo_MC (25. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Auf TEchno folgt hier die Todesstrafe. Aufhängen oder elektr. Stuhl?
> Oder in ne Moshpit mit mir und Lachmann (ich würde mich zw. den ersten beiden entscheiden).



Hey, Jesus MAG Techno!


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Auf TEchno folgt hier die Todesstrafe. Aufhängen oder elektr. Stuhl?
> Oder in ne Moshpit mit mir und Lachmann (ich würde mich zw. den ersten beiden entscheiden).


immerhin hat ER gecheckt in welche richtung es gehen soll :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

ensiferum hat textlich gesehen sooooo schöne lieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich krieg nicht genug von dem lied


----------



## Manowar (26. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Auf TEchno folgt hier die Todesstrafe. Aufhängen oder elektr. Stuhl?
> Oder in ne Moshpit mit mir und Lachmann (ich würde mich zw. den ersten beiden entscheiden).





Zwar kein Techno, aber halt auch Elektrokram
Und? Ich mags :>


----------



## meckermize (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe da ein ganz tolles Lied, welches mich immer an mein Verstorbenes Pferd erinnnert, das mich durch meine Kindheit begleitet hat und mehr herz und verständnis für all meine gefühle hatte als jeder mensch dem ich je begegnet bin....
Erst vor etwa 2 monaten starb es und es brennt mir immer noch das herz, daher spricht mir das lied von Unheilig-An deiner Seite....aus der seele....


An deiner Seite...

Bleib still liegen mein Herz
Erschreck dich nicht
Ich bin ein Freund
Der zu dir spricht

Ich hab gewartet und gehofft
Dass der Moment vielleicht niemals kommt
Dass er einfach vorübergeht
Oder vielleicht niemals geschieht

Ich schau zurück
Auf eine wunderschöne Zeit
Warst die Zuflucht
Und die Wiege meines Seins
Hast gekämpft
und jeden Moment mit mir geteilt
Ich bin stolz
auch jetzt bei dir zu sein

Ich fang ein Bild von dir
Und schließ die Augen zu
Dann sind die Räume nicht mehr leer
Lass alles Andere einfach ruhen
Ich fang ein Bild von dir
Und dieser eine Augenblick
Bleibt mein gedanklicher Besitz
Den kriegt der Himmel nicht zurück

Du kamst zu mir
Vor jedem allerersten Ton
Als das Zeitglas unerschöpflich schien
Du hast gelebt
In jedem Sturm mit mir gekämpft
nie etwas verlangt
Nur gegeben und geschenkt

Hast mir gezeigt
Was wirklich wichtig ist
Hast mir ein Lächeln gezaubert
mit deinem stillen blick
ohne jedes Wort
doch voll von Liebe und Leben
hast so viel von dir
an mich gegeben

Ich schau zurück
Auf eine wunderschöne Zeit
Warst die Zuflucht
Und die Wiege meines Seins
Du hast gekämpft
und jeden Moment mit mir geteilt
Ich bin stolz auch jetzt
An deiner Seite zu sein

Ich fang ein Bild von dir.................
Ich lass dich gehen
Und wünsch dir alles Glück der Welt
In diesem Augenblick
Bist du das Einzige was zählt
Lass dich fallen
Und schlaf ganz einfach ein
Ich werde für immer an deiner Seite sein


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Dezember 2009)

Unheilig ist einfach ein großartiger künstler


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (30. Dezember 2009)

Subway to Sally - Sieben


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Hey, Jesus MAG Techno!


deswegen wurde er also gekreuzigt....*boese sei*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SO4LyKd-Hws
Nightwish-Nemo...die stimme ist fast, aber nur fast so toll wie Amy`s


----------



## Bloodletting (6. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> deswegen wurde er also gekreuzigt....*boese sei*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samiona (6. Januar 2010)

Blöde Metal-Spacken hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Böhse Onkelz - Erinnerungen
Toxpack - Suff und wilde Spiele
Kärbolz - Auf der Suche
4 Promille - Fleisch und Blut
The Paragons - Left with a broken heart
Cinderella - Heartbreak Station
AC/DC - Hells Bells

Das sind nur ein paar davon...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Januar 2010)

Samiona schrieb:


> Blöde Metal-Spacken hier.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Locker bleiben. Das lernt man nach ner Zeit zu ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Mir hams in letzter Zeit besonders angetan:

Goldfinger - Here in your Bedroom
NOFX - 60%
NOFX - The Separation of Church and Skate
Sick Of It All - Take the Night off


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Locker bleiben. Das lernt man nach ner Zeit zu ignorieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich versuch ja tolleranter zu werden :<

mein lieblingslied momentan ist 

starchild von wintersun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc4WFzl-6Xs


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Januar 2010)

warum versuchst DU toleranter zu werden warum werden den nicht die anderen einfach toleranter?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Seether - The Gift
> 
> 
> Gruß



Seether <3
Ich finde von Seether einige Lieder gut wie z.B. Don´t Believe, Like Suicide und viele andere.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Januar 2010)

Okay, ich hab soooooviele Lieblingslider inzwischen, dass ich jetzt pro Band nur 1 nenn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Disturbed: Indestructible
Seether: Don´t Believe
Guano Apes: Open your eyes
Rob Zombie: Let it all bleed out
Ratm: Township Rebellion


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Januar 2010)




----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

zurzeit
eluveitie - thousandfold
amon amarth - master of war
alestorm - leviathan/over the seas
varg - skal
equilibrium - unbesiegt/met/verrat


----------



## El Homer (11. Januar 2010)

Juhu ich habe diese Thread grade endeckt xD


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

ein super lied meiner meinung nach


----------



## Breakyou (12. Januar 2010)

ich weiß nicht warum aber das Lied hats mir angetan


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

in extremo rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ topic
mir hatts grad irgendwie das lied hier angetan


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YULG8XxoDQY[/youtube]
das lied ist einfach wunderschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT:wtf ist mit dem einbetten los? Ó_ó


----------



## Teal (15. Januar 2010)

Kann mich gerade nicht von Summoning satt hören:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxbG_rFrjGE[/youtube]

Hachja... Wie damals. Alle Jahre wieder hole ich deren Kram raus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (15. Januar 2010)

atm




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzdR3zOGVO8[/youtube]

._. <3


----------



## Teal (16. Januar 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQT1x-e11Ks[/youtube]

Zum Aufwachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zudem gefällt mir das Fan-Video dazu sehr gut.


----------



## Rexo (16. Januar 2010)

_Einer der Besten Songs von Muse <3
_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uH7WMt1IgtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Januar 2010)

Manche wechseln ihren Sexualpartner öfters als ein Abreißkalender die Tage.
So verhält es sich mit meinen Lieblingsliedern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Immoment sinds einige aus dem Seether Album Karma and Effect:
Truth
The Gift
Simplest Mistake
Und ein paar aus dem Album Ratm:
Township Rebellion
Killing in the name
Und von den Guano Apes:
Open your eyes


----------



## dragon1 (16. Januar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cKHIApjtWs
es bringt mich zwar nicht zum traeumen, aber es macht mich depri )=


----------



## Skatero (17. Januar 2010)

Das Lied finde ich irgendwie cool. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JztYpk_ko6c


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Januar 2010)

Ok, jetzt auf absolutem Platz 1:
Killing in the name
Von Ratm.
Einfach perfekt der Song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt auf absolutem Platz 1:
> Killing in the name
> Von Ratm.
> Einfach perfekt der Song
> ...



QFT!


----------



## DarkSaph (19. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nCAsN09ZAzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (19. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aaqV5czkPPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_
*zicke zacke we are one!*_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Januar 2010)

[.media]volle url![./media]
Ohne Punkte.


----------



## tamirok (1. Februar 2010)

also meine lieblingslieder sind 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_DZ2Wb_ZHo&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTXknfRFct8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwvEjeWX-9s
alle voll aufdrehen^^
und hier mal was gaaaaannnnnzzzzz ruhiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uASt9QtAiGM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJMVHBoJ4Zc&feature=related


----------



## fraudani (3. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI7auilcUT4&feature=channel

Meine neueste Entdeckung: Ben Sharkey. Der Typ ist einfach nur genial und macht richtig gute Laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was mir leider von den meisten Leuten als extrem miesen Geschmack ausgelegt wird, ist mein absolutes Lieblingsstück. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHAvVtVBbB0


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (3. Februar 2010)

Im moment ist mein Lieblings Lied( love long Distanc ) von Gossip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und von Kety Perry und Timbaland ([font="arial, sans-serif"]If We Ever Meet Again)[/font]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]&#24525;&#12385;&#12403;[/font]


----------



## Varghoud (3. Februar 2010)

Dream Theater - The Count of Tuscany

Epischer, fast 20 Minuten anhaltender feinster Progressive Metal-Bombast!

Da ich mittlerweile sehr auf Progressive Metal stehe, nicht zuletzt dank *Mastodon*, bin ich nun auch auf *Dream Theater* gestoßen und bin restlos begeistert von ihrem teilweise sehr ausgefallenen und psychedelischen Sound und den tiefsinnigen Texten. Erinnert mich zuweilen an *Pink Floyd*.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (4. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bb3ep6YW0JI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Auch wenn ich die beim Hören manchmal mit Mastodon verwechsle... tolle Band und das Lied geht mir grad nicht ausm Kopf. :>


----------



## Nanojason92 (11. Februar 2010)

Rammstein - Liebe ist für alle da

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSi05NwhqTY[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E7oUYZZdIng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Nanojason92 (11. Februar 2010)

wie kann man das video ins forum reinstellen? also, das man es gleich von dem orum aus sehen kann?


----------



## Breakyou (14. Februar 2010)

mein Lieblingslied ist im moment von Smoke von Suicide Silence 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[youtube]di3nHaVQuec[/youtube]


----------



## Asayur (14. Februar 2010)

Bei mir ist es aktuell 



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-iN6ONVZGc[/youtube]



um deine Frage zu beantworten Nanjo:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-iN6ONVZGc[/youtube)

letze Runde Klammer mit Eckiger austauschen, dann geht es (danke auch nochmal, dass ich diese Information erhalten habe *g*)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Februar 2010)

Meine sind im Moment:
Seether - Sympathetic, Your bore
Ratm - Killing in the Name, Maria (und diverse andere)
Foo Fighters - The Pretender, Everlong
Three Days Grace - Just Like you, Let it die
Disturbed: Haunted, The Night


----------



## Nawato (15. Februar 2010)

Bei mir ist es zurzeit von In Flames - Clayman, ich bin dann immer total weggetreten wenn ich das höre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal die Live Version...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2vFfV7_Ozs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haxxler (15. Februar 2010)

Im Moment:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4k1YVyaY4wk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## QuakeFour (16. Februar 2010)

Nickel Back Remind me es war früher schon sehr gut und ist es heute auch nocht


----------



## Grakuhl (17. Februar 2010)

Die Toten Hosen - Freunde
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d0J_2fyiLE


----------



## Fiqqsaw (17. Februar 2010)

Bei mir sind es aktuell einige, je nach Stimmung:

Zum Chillen bevorzuge ich Postrock von Mogwai oder GiaA, hier das beste Lied von Mogwai:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XdpIvA2Ox8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn ich agressiv bin gibts mit "Lie to my face" von Carnifex ne Ladung Hass.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LD7olfFlGEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sonst...Von Naglfar das Lied "Enlslave the astral fortress".

Keep on bangin'


----------



## Knallfix (20. Februar 2010)

Woohoo
Tool Videos sind immer so ne sache aber was ja letztendlich zählt ist die Musik /bow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UUXBCdt5IPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Und das dürfte für Fans so etwas wie Weihnachten, Ostern, Geburtstag, Hochzeit usw auf einmal sein:
London, Royal Albert Hall 17.02.2010
Martin L Gore singt Somebody, Special Quest Alan Wilder.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u_9EK6BK9ws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skapp (20. Februar 2010)

Eindeutig:
Ensiferum-One More Magic Potion

Lyrics:

Once when we were returning from a battle
We got lost in a gloomy forest
in the middle of the woods
we saw an old house
with tired minds we knocked
the door very loudly
Old woman opened the wooden door
She asked us to come in 
with kind words
From her pot arose a scent so weird
Stunning and bitter but very summoning

Bring me a magic potion
it will heal my aching wounds
A taste so bitter that makes
my bleeding soul feel so good
It will make us sing and dance
in our endless feast
Or it might even unleash
the beast in me

''She filled out pints with that devils beverage
And served another round with an hideous grin
The world was spinning in a new light I saw everything
and everyone was singing this song
With nature, trolls and the spirits of the forest
We are one; let our singing rise up into the stars
The witch's magic drum was still beating hard
When a goblin brought me a new pint and together we roared''

Drink and dance!
People of the forest sing with us!
Who wants to brawl with me?
Who can shape a kantele from a pike's jaw?
Like the great one once did

Close your eyes
Calm your mind and drift away from the pain
Beyond dreams
Into the depths of the cauldron
Like a rain it falls
And mirrors nature's healing powers
Surrender this time
And relief you shall find

''Catcher of souls
hunter of spirits
Grant us the final drop of the life's elixir
I want to drown all my misery
Into the green trolls blood
And brown swamp drink
Fight against diminishing time
Burden of a solitary warrior's life
So, catcher of souls
hunter of spirits
Grant us the final drop of the life's elixir''

Bring me a magic potion
it will heal my aching wounds
A taste so bitter that makes
my bleeding soul feel so good
It will make us sing and dance
in our endless feast
Or it might even unleash
the beast in me


----------



## Skapp (20. Februar 2010)

Und Natürlich Equilibrium/Varg
Equlibrium Video:
Equlibrium

Und Varg:
Varg


----------



## Reo_MC (21. Februar 2010)

Voodoo Child von Moby - geil, einfach zum entspannen und/oder zum Abregen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HHdmt9FxlYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Matress (23. Februar 2010)

Paramore - Crushcrushcrush


----------



## Azure_kite (23. Februar 2010)

Gibt einige Lieder die ich besonders gut finde^^

Front et Baiser

Das Lied erinnert mich an meine Abi-Feier^^ (durften usn bei der Zeugnisübergabe ein Lied wünschen welches gespielt werden sollte)

Deine Schuld

Ist auch eines meiner Lieblingslieder^^

Still Doll

Find ich auch so genial dieses Lied

Helden

Dies Lied könnte ich auch ständig hören^^

Yoka Ninpocho

Auch sehr nice^^

Mother Earth

Einer der Lieder die mich zum Metal gebracht haben^^

Dalai Lama

Das lied find ich auch soo geil. Genauso wie dieses:

Take This Life

oder das

Endzeit

Aber um ehrlich zu sein, es gibt massig Lieder die ich sehr gut finde, kann mich net entscheiden welches mein absolutes Lieblingslied ist.


----------



## Asayur (24. Februar 2010)

Aktuell ganz hoch im Kurs

Blind Guardian - Theatre of Pain

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=yDpAkE6wR3A[/youtube] 

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (25. Februar 2010)

Momentan liebe ich:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABnyHNgE2Q8[/youtube]


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (25. Februar 2010)

Das muss ich momentan ständig hören:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lqMcol9QdT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haramann (26. Februar 2010)

Zum Träumen bringt mich: [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMr52bCXNdU[/youtube]
Mein Lieblingslied zur zeit ist: [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIYfFoGvY3k[/youtube]


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (27. Februar 2010)

im moment ist auch mein lieblingslied   fireflies von Owl City


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Februar 2010)

ich versteh nicht was an dem lied so toll sein soll ... o0


mein derzeitiges lieblingslied ist




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KLODJM94hkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nawato (1. März 2010)

Mein derzeitiges Lieblingslied ist




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yYnk6H5xn3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das Lied ist zwar ziemlich ruhig aber irgendwie kann ich dabei total gut nachdenken deswegen hör ich das auch gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (3. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6_PAHbqq-o4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j-X8HyYmOQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Meine beiden Lieblingslieder atm.


----------



## Matress (3. März 2010)

sry doppelpost fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2010)

Da gibt es viele , aber die Top 5 sind :

1. Enter Shikari - Tribalism (mit Abstand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Gorillaz - Stylo

3. Enter Shikari - Kicking Back On the Surface Of Your Cheek

4.  Queen - Bohemian Rapsody

5. Enter Shikari - Today Wont Go Down in Historie


----------



## Billy Eastwood (9. März 2010)

Paramore - Ignorance
Limp Bizkit - My Generation


----------



## Turkod (9. März 2010)

Da gibt es auch einige bei mir: Soulfly - Bleed http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKDGE5qX4gs (Na wer kennt den mit der Mütze im Hintergrund?) :-) Deftones - Bored http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F-kMVqLdf8&feature=PlayList&p=CABED3D7CA2EEBA6&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=5 Coal Chamber - Loco http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKOoeegny0I Satanic Surfers - Armless Skater http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iaoYGeH_Gs&feature=related Ignite - Bleeding http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pToEaI9TkJI System of a down - sugar http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvXWVRH16io Machine Head - Davidian http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHG-7QkY_yE Devil Driver - Clouds over California http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0K3eBuoZw8 Stick to your guns http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEDwGXE9Zo4


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=312Hu3AvaH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich liebe diesen genialen text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=snUyAcz1Jnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


<3


----------



## Palatschinkn (13. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2OcXwd71WQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5WOyK2ZMXlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Pastrana Soundtrack 100% GEIL


----------



## Lyua (13. März 2010)

Im Moment ist mein Lieblings Lied von Jan Hegenberg  mit Einsame Stunden.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q5snFRVHkQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (15. März 2010)

System of a Down - Lonely Day





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TIPJKaBsZYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (17. März 2010)

Neue Burner Highlights in der Sammlung:

Owl City Fireflies
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psuRGfAaju4[/youtube]

und

Unheilig - Halt mich

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaqjG1zskNo[/youtube]


----------



## Dweencore (20. März 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=lgfgFpFaxgw[/youtube]

Ist einfach ne geile Band und ein super Lied.....


----------



## Breakyou (26. März 2010)

im moment 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7yOLcxzzeE[/youtube]
und 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=TTkZt8r2lko[/youtube]


----------



## Teal (27. März 2010)

Ich höre schon die ganze Zeit den Titeltrack vom neuen Album von Raintime:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JajxamrDWr0[/youtube]

Glaube das wird das nächste Album, das ich mir zulegen werde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kam ja schon am 16.03. raus.


----------



## Lyua (29. März 2010)

Selena Gomez mit Naturally 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ln32n3-zguM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 Ville Valo und Natalia Avelon mit Summer Win




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yXo_QZOA6p8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



finde ich ganz cool


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ULSODQOMza8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Song ist übrigends wieder aktuell da geht es nämlich um Kinder die in der Kirche missbraucht werden.


----------



## Vampless (30. März 2010)

Green Day - Good Riddance (Vielen ist es auch bekannt unter Time of your life) 
Ist und bleibt mein allerlieblingslied! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3g0RpOiHEMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iF6zwYZYTlw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (3. April 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9NVqxWSJtc[/Youtube]

+

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S16hqx0gkbY[/youtube]

+

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovvEiu_b9ss[/youtube]

!


----------



## Lyua (4. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JNcnGSEHCxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lisko34 (4. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CzdXDqIWWWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (4. April 2010)

Seether Careless Whisper, sehr sehr geniales Lied!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7imqO-OBVk[/youtube]


----------



## nectare (5. April 2010)

Das ist ganz klar:

Seeed- Dickes B.

Immer wenns mir schlecht geht hör ich das und mir gehts wieder gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagostyrian (6. April 2010)

Dark Tranquillity - Misery in Me

Letztens entdeckt und verliebt


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. April 2010)

Limp Bizkit - Full Nelson




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ncBed_egaSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*YOU'LL GET KNOCKED THE F*** OUT! :'D*


----------



## Arosk (8. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kxrcU7P6ems

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Am Anfang hört sichs wie Manowar an :>


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aZ6_RfeaLjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. April 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Seether Careless Whisper, sehr sehr geniales Lied!
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=I7imqO-OBVk[/youtube]



Du magst:
Seether
TDG


Wir passen zueinander. :O


----------



## Gerti (13. April 2010)

Ich hab letztens City mit Am fenster und Fury in the Slaughterhouse mit Won't forget thease Days für mich entdeckt. Zwar uralt, aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst höre ich in letzter Zeit mal was Emperor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (13. April 2010)

die alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (14. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=53nxwZlnOsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Finde ich gerade ziemlich passend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (16. April 2010)

*Blumentopf - Manfred Mustermann

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2632584/Blumentopf_Manfred_Mustermann

Um es in den Worten eines Youtube-Mitglieds zu erklären, der dass mal als Kommentar geschrieben hat:

*_"Ich glaube, ich muss mich nicht schämen, wenn ich als 38 Jahre alter Mann hier vor dem PC sitze, fix und fertig, mit laufender Nase und zwei weinenden Augen. Das Lied berührt - und ist so wahr."
_


----------



## Deanne (16. April 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]

Wundervoller Song und sehr cooles Video.


----------



## Deathstyle (16. April 2010)

Nen richtiges Lieblingslied hab ich nicht, es variiert je nach Laune und Interpreten - da kommen dann zuviele Songs raus.
Zur Zeit finde ich das hier sehr gut:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DO2k4qou0ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## failrage (16. April 2010)

@Deanne Genialer Song& grandioses Video.

* 
*

Diese Performance finde ich ziemlich genial. Das ganze ist schon etwas älter, heute würden vermutlich alle mitsingen, was man mögen kann oder auch nicht ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5zNdMc6wGtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch ein geniales Lied, mit Fanvideo:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=thMm-7RFsm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (17. April 2010)

mein absolutes lieblingslied...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CgYnRh8ACGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tade (17. April 2010)

The Pixies - Where is my mind?!?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWBnW0Q8vxg[/youtube]

Dieses Lied hat mir bestimmt schon tausendmal das Leben gerettet. Habe es in vielen schönen Momenten gehört, aber auch in einigen traurigen, nahe des Wahnsinns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


All-time-favourite-ever!!!


----------



## Ralevor (17. April 2010)

Lieblingslied .. hm, da kann ich nicht grad ein einziges raussuchen. 
Aber mal so nen Vorgeschmack auf meine Favoriten: 

http://www.youtube.c...Lc&translated=1 Arch Enemy - Revolution Begins

http://www.youtube.c...eU&translated=1 Insomnium - Against the Stream


----------



## Lyua (23. April 2010)

Save Tonight  sorry ich finde kein video was klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FwiuXevi9FE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caps-lock (29. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QdzwCEMSPHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ein Orchesterremix des Origininalthems von Thundercats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das gab grad richtig Gänsehaut wenn man an die Thundercats von damals dachte.


----------



## Thoor (3. Mai 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bq9fVU60E4[/youtube]

rockt einfach nur!


----------



## jase03 (3. Mai 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nc-oRzW6SI

hamma


----------



## Feauri1 (4. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=002YyX5jnmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich find den Zusammenschnitt cool


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

Ohrwurm unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A_Y3jg-R1t4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Breakyou (5. Mai 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRlHBTYKyVg[/youtube]

Das Lied ist einfach Epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## copap (5. Mai 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0Jx9cPJ4fg8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0Jx9cPJ4fg8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Thoor (5. Mai 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> *Blumentopf - Manfred Mustermann
> 
> http://www.myvideo.d...fred_Mustermann
> 
> ...



Blumentopf ist eine der wenigen Hip Hop Truppe die ich wirklich mag und die auch wirklich was sinnvolles in fast allen ihren texten haben...


----------



## schneemaus (8. Mai 2010)

Im Moment berühren mich die zwei Lieder ziemlich...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zQME-ChSwNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GHOa4c_GIhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. Mai 2010)

Da das Wetter mich depressiv macht muss mich meine Mucke aufheitern





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tBWFofJSm-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lyua (13. Mai 2010)

Elli Goulding 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P25oLbi_IkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (14. Mai 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qy6_8Y19bAU[/youtube]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lortox (16. Mai 2010)

Des Lied is auch der Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Once - Falling Slowly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoSL_qayMCc

<3


----------



## Knallfix (16. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=gRlHBTYKyVg
> Das Lied ist einfach Epic
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop, Deftones :bow

Aber Passenger ist imo immer noch DER Song.
Deftones + Maynard = Legendary 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BBvyr79Qe4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



knall


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ufDZ5b7fSrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Grade neu entdeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x1l3zmjXBao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-bH9RLSVbQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beatsteaks unso...


----------



## Thoor (20. Mai 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9fmeErDdP4[/youtube]

das mag ich irgendwie :<


----------



## Teal (21. Mai 2010)

Zur Zeit ist es bei mir ein Cover-Song:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPrp5iLcEqY[/youtube]

Five Finger Death Punch - Bad Company (Cover der Band "Bad Company")


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Mai 2010)

zurzeit ist es bei mir mit großem abstand





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-7n8QVMNlSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cookie Jar (25. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vU8JzScqU5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Ein Lied das mich wirklich zum Träumen bringt,  mein Liebling Liebeskummerlied #1

kanns mir aber auch anhören um zu entspannen aber irgendwie machts mich trotzdem Lethargisch aber auf eine schöne weise


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Ca6ldWUX8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nonameno (27. Mai 2010)

Mein absolutes Lieblingslied zum Träumen ist "The Bards Song - In the Forest" von Blind Guardian.
Hab leider eine ziemliche Krücke an Rechner grade und kann daher nichts anhängen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2010)

Cookie schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Wuhu noch ein ES-Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^


----------



## wow!löl (6. Juni 2010)

Lieblingslied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[dailymotion]xdj4yz[/dailymotion]

I was searching
You were on a mission
Then our hearts combined like
A Neutron Star Collision

I had nothing left to lose
You took your time to choose
Then we told eachother with no trace of fear that

Our love would be forever
And if we died
We died together
And I
I said never
Cause our love would be forever

The world is broken
And halo's fail to glisten
We tried to make a difference but
No one wants to listen
Hail, the preachers fake and proud
Their doctrines will be cloud
Then they'll dissipate
Like snowflakes in an ocean

Love is forever
And we'll die
we'll die together
And I
I said never
Cause our love could be forever

Now, I've got nothing left to lose
You take your time to choose
I can tell you now without a trace of fear
That my love will be forever
And we'll die
we'll die together
And I
I will never
Cause our love
Will be forever


----------



## Cookie Jar (6. Juni 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wuhu noch ein ES-Fan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HkEguIxtStA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hII1qmvKmEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juni 2010)

wow!löl schrieb:


> Lieblingslied
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Matt ist einfach der Hammer , der Film ist eher kacke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juni 2010)

Im Moment sinds 4:
Dismember - Misanthropic
Nightrage - The glow of the setting sun
Dismember - Skin her alive
Skyfire - Nightmares Nevermore


----------



## Ugnar (10. Juni 2010)

K'naan - Waving Flag
Linkin Park - Leave out all the Rest
Skillet - Whispers in the Dark


----------



## Titinuss (10. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_aZ-WZXOBDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Göttlich <3

*_______*


----------



## Lyua (11. Juni 2010)

Shakira - Waka Waka 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ZWz_s-uGZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ellie Goulding - Your Biggest Mistake




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6konX-l22Io

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moehrewinger (12. Juni 2010)

Neues aktuelles Lieblingslied von mir: Amy MacDonald - Spark





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mOHEmFL49ys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Breakyou (13. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrHsVEchoUI[/youtube]
<3


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (13. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mRwEtrGYW_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



irgendwie habe ich dieses lied immer überhört >.< ich habe das album schon so ewig lange aber ich habe das lied erst gestern abend richtig wahrgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dizol (13. Juni 2010)

Endlich nach soooo langem Warten, wirds endlich released.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_y4FVzY7qgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (14. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peW-iJ5ca4M&feature=related[/youtube]

rockt


----------



## Berserkius (15. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u0yqKrGKukE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qjw5CtwW5WI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Morgens  um 6 mit dem Song aufstehen, wunderbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haramann (17. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGaK__IdsOQ[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyJIVTWUMrA[/youtube]


----------



## Bibl88k (17. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ttYwJfnD9gE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (25. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bRd6En458Zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


<3


----------



## spaten (26. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nOd5_Bdc8I


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juli 2010)

Dem Schweden Roger Tullgren wurde 2007 wegen Heavy-Metal-Sucht richterlich Arbeitsunfähigkeit plus Invalidenrente zugesprochen.







Einfach nur genial, was eine Lieblingsmusik alles ausmachen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (11. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qym8-TioyiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (12. Juli 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APqU00NZzR0[/youtube]

hart, direkt, ehrlich


geschis**** auf den rest!

d-.-b


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juli 2010)

Das super Richie Lied von Super Richie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M_of_D (31. Juli 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Gu3kxpuVdoo[/youtube]


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU7oTj9EmD0&feature=related[/youtube]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buddabrot (3. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVi1y0Y2nUg&playnext=1&videos=LrPeVxjV3Kg

In Extremo - Raue See 

In jeder Version aber in der besonders weil ich live dabei war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moehrewinger (9. August 2010)

Da UMG bemüßigt fühlt mein letztes Lieblingslied aus Youtube zu schmeißen nehm ich halt ein anderes. Bin ja flexibel. Das Video ist selber zwar ein Primeval Fan Dings (hab nix anders gefunden) aber der Song ist einfach genial

*Better Man by Bill Baylis*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ItYWxrSXsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Teal (11. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2iZbyroSeI[/youtube]

<3 den Refrain. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. August 2010)

Bringt mich zwar nicht zum träumen aber ich find das Lied voll geil ^^ am besten ist ab 1:48 und 2:44 xD




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=emHyiO67LFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ihateyou (12. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BWx2Ovd_haE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uUjOeAyWqx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



einfach episch


----------



## Nirnaeth Arnoediad (14. August 2010)

Remy Zero - Save me ist mein absolutes LIeblingslied. Einerseits weil ich die Serie Smallville toll finde^^, andereseits weil es einen sehr tollen text und eine tolle melodie hat.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6W_0E1QRx84


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nXPT8sw_FjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach genial, totaler Ohrwurm.


----------



## Alice Wonderland (15. August 2010)

Golden Years von David Bowie - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRD0ghlFSgk
Das Lied kommt in der Tanzszene von a Knight's Tale vor und das läuft mir dauernd nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (16. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8DdDV747zc[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Esh266BUMCA[/youtube]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ende des Monats seh ich sie endlich mal Live juhu


----------



## Edou (16. August 2010)

Von Fozzy hör ich alles gerne, richtig gerne. Ob es die Covers sind, oder die eigenen Songs...alles Top. (Meiner Ansicht nach)
Aber immoment mag ich Wormwood sehr, da mich diese Mythology eh etwas begeistert und in dem Lied wirds auch noch Verkörpert. :O




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sxYpaGS-F4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HXOYAR1pkRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Hust Fozzy ist meine Lieblingsband hust*


----------



## Thoor (16. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezU00CM_p-c&feature=related[/youtube]

._.


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C-8Uo1j0AiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ko48RHrf9PI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




müssen sich den Titel teilen.


----------



## Thoor (21. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHj9f9I-sYw[/youtube]

erinnert mich an meine Kinderzeit <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=aHj9f9I-sYw[/youtube]
> 
> erinnert mich an meine Kinderzeit <3



Au ja der alte Snoop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erinnert mich auch an Zeiten, in der ich mit meinem Audi TT (FTW!!) rumgedriftet bin. Geniales Spiel und auch Hammer Lied.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=aHj9f9I-sYw[/youtube]
> 
> erinnert mich an meine Kinderzeit <3



Jaja.. sagt man so. GIbs zu, du magst das Lied nur wegen dem Auto auf dem "Cover" :>

Mein derzeitiges Lieblingslied:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1AfNOKQdY-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lyua (29. August 2010)

Airplanes von B.o.B und Hayley Williams




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8-YfLwbCiwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sunyo (31. August 2010)

Steh zwar eigentlich nur auf Hands Up/Techno, aber das hier hats mir angetan:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P8a4iiOnzsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2jCd-KTTR_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vJdufU9uOyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Perfekter Song, die Orgeleinlagen machen diesen Song in meinen Augen perfekt.


----------



## Breakyou (31. August 2010)

im moment komischerweise
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oqrignxHI4[/youtube]


----------



## Perkone (1. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w93Z1M2r7SA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe Black Sabbath, einfach geniale Band gewesen. Daneben noch Rolling Stones 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenn ich erst 20 bin, ich find diese Bands und viele andere ältere Bands um Meilen besser als diesen heutigen Neuzeitschrott.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. September 2010)

Das LIed geht einfach ins Herz, eine der besten balladen die je geschrieben wurden!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DXZnCNtjT70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SilentJay (27. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cu91WwGCCV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ennia (27. September 2010)

Bin vor zwei oder drei monaten (recht spät) auf Ladyhawke gestoßen. Ich fühlte mich sofort zurück in die 80er versetzt!
Ein totaler Ohrwurm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bhPh6ou8Kbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (27. September 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28NhWWdE_xQ&feature=related[/youtube]

Seh alle gegen alle, jeder gegen jeden.
Keine Achtung vor sich selbst, keine Achtung vor dem Leben
Seh blinde Hass blinde Wut
Feige Morde Kinderblut
Sieh braune Scheisse töten seh dich

:-o


----------



## Gerti (27. September 2010)

Aktuell höre ich quasi nur noch Pascow...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FxnZo7VsTv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Freundin hat Schluss gemacht und so fühl ich mich aktuell, nur dass wenn dann 8ct Pfand auf der Flasche sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thakiri (11. Oktober 2010)

Thirty Seconds to Mars - Closer to the Edge




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AAZuKQJRnjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (11. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eu4QLu2ppsc
och gott.. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F70OqbivLXA
einfach epic. kann man immer höhren finde ich..


----------



## Blaise2277 (11. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P7RXHZzb-cY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7vP2hFFV57E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EutYDAqB1u8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Momentan mein Lieblingslied <3


----------



## Firun (12. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=krFofogTQOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Belty (17. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X2q4MhLu6Jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hmm wohlmöglich etwas extravangt, aber Musik ist ja bekanntlich eine Frage des Geschmacks :-)
Auf jeden Fall ein toller Track allein schon wegen der Melodie.


----------



## Asayur (19. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VmNJJ-QWeSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aktuell ganz weit oben in meiner Best-of-the Best Liste, muss da immer an jemand ganz speziellen denken


----------



## skyline930 (19. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NAJK9blqfRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mein momentanes Lieblingslied. Die Melo ab 2:18, bzw. 2:58 ist einfach so epic


----------



## Sunyo (19. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=obSgDntW3-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (22. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4z8iso0cEU&feature=related[/youtube]

der refrain mit der kinder stimme <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ia59THtUgMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (22. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MHZ79InLGRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






*wein*


----------



## dragon1 (25. Oktober 2010)

Seit dem Blind Guardian KOnzert...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6oNE2lT8R4

So ein wundervolles Lied...
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Praise
To my cleverness
They all follow me
All praise to innocence
That's everything it needs
Fly in
Fly out
They'll leave it all behind

No one ever dares to speak...

Life is a map
And it is quite confusing
The lights are up
Now let the play begin
She flies, she flies
Into the light she flies
No words like "Just" in mind
She's finding Neverland
There on the day she dies
Don't stop it now
She still enjoys the scene
Don't stop it now
Don't stop it now
Don't stop it now
Don't stop it now, now, now
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]No one ever dares to speak
It's nothing else but fantasy
But one day
It all will come to life

Step out of line
And I'll teach you how to fly
Then away we'll go
Leave your mark land of mine
Leave your mark
In the land of mine
[/font]


----------



## Edou (26. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VWuzgEEvLtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*_* Zurzeit eins meiner Lieblingslieder von Maiden.


----------



## Thoor (26. Oktober 2010)

Lachmann hört Frei.Wild

BROFIST

o/


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Lachmann hört Frei.Wild
> 
> BROFIST
> 
> o/



ich hör kein frei.wild aber ich mag das lied 

o/

@topic





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fAtiiG1otPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (26. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich hör kein frei.wild aber ich mag das lied



Flosse wird zurückgezogen  

\o


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-M9TyHvoHLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Band ist einfach nur mal epic.


----------



## DarkSaph (26. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gYMaIzFq1Iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gänsehaut pur ...


----------



## Thoor (27. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F84qEOMXRqg[/youtube]


----------



## iShock (27. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfJ2_oxLb3g&feature=related


Hab momentan kein wirkliches Lieblingslied, nur Lieblingsband ;P und konnte mich auch nicht wirklich für einen Song entscheiden ;D


----------



## BossRulE (28. Oktober 2010)

Hoax - Jericho .. und ja, das lässt mich träumen XD


----------



## Jengor (1. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RtBUbSJhVqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (3. November 2010)

Neuer Stern am deutschen Muskhimmel: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mG2LUhrVQxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NexxLoL (18. November 2010)

Toxicity von System Of A Down läuft bei mir seit 3 Monaten auf und ab....Es ist so ein verdammter Ohrwurm xD
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=w9wynNrvOBo[/youtube]


----------



## Cookie Jar (20. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xIOlmdC8_RQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FfcRNbJ6_4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

wuhu endlich ne neue Single


----------



## Edou (20. November 2010)

Hab mehrere Lieblingslieder zzt. von Helloween.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UBE6l3LHp3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4vo7iHYyjP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


und nochn paar mehr
Wie z.b Future World, Save Us, Heavy Metal(is the Law), Walls of Jericho/Ride the Sky, If a Mountain Could Talk, Mirror Mirror.


----------



## Geschnapsnerv (22. November 2010)

die 2 trauben von götz widmann

Es hingen einst zwei Trauben
wie die Turteltauben
ungestört an einem Strang
ihr ganzes Sommerleben lang

Abends wenn die Grillen sagen
packte die Beiden ein Verlagen
dass es bei Trauben sonst nicht gibt
sie waren unsterblich verliebt

Er war ein dunkler warmer Typ
das hatte sie an ihm so lieb
zur Nachtigallensinfonie
sang er ganz leis' allein für sie

Ooh, du meine schöne Traube
glaub, dass ich an dich nur glaube
du meine wunderschöne Braut
mit deiner zarten glatten Haut

Mein Leben tauschte ich dafür ein
nur einmal eins mit dir zu sein
Mein Leben tauschte ich dafür ein
nur einmal eins mit dir zu sein

Sie sprach: Ach ja, das wär' so schön
doch wird es leider nie geschehen
Anders als Menschen oder Affen
sind wir nicht dafür geschaffen

Du bist nirgends lang und spitz
und ich hab nirgendwo 'nen Schlitz
Gott wollte uns das nicht erlauben
darum schuf er uns als Trauben

Vielleicht haben wir in einem anderen Leben
uns uns in Sünde hingegeben
ohne sein heiliges Wort zu achten
und müsse hier jetzt dafür schmachten

Wir wollten einst nicht an ihn glauben
darum sind wir jetzt nur Trauben
Wenigstens darf ich dich berühren
und dich ganz nah bei mir spüren

Mein Leben tauschte ich dafür ein
nur einmal eins mit dir zu sein
Mein Leben tauschte ich dafür ein
nur einmal eins mit dir zu sein

Da kam ein junger Bauersmann
hat bloß seinen Job getan
Alle Trauben abgerissen
und in seinen Korb geschmissen

Unsere beiden zarten Süßen
zerplatzen unter seinen Füßen
um doch dann ganz kurz zu genießen
sich ineinander zu ergießen

Das Glück in dem sie sich verloren
ist dann in einem Fass vergoren
Immerhin die beiden starben
indem sie sich einander gaben

Und ich sitze hier heut' nach allein
und trinke meinen roten Wein
Denk an die Trauben an uns Zwei
und sing ganz leis' mein Lied dabei

Mein Leben tauschte ich dafür ein
nur einmal eins mit dir zu sein
Mein Leben tauschte ich dafür ein
nur einmal eins mit dir zu sein 



episch


----------



## dragon1 (22. November 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVuUVf8lKm0

So wundervolles Lied, eins der besten Liebeslieder aller Zeitern.

[font=Arial, sans-serif]Sweet little words made for silence not talk[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif] [/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]
[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]Young heart for love not heartache[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif] [/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]
[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]Dark hair for catching the wind[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif] [/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]
[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]Not to veil the sight of a cold world[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif] [/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]
[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]
[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]Kiss while your lips are still red[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif] [/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]
[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]While he's still silent[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif] [/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]
[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]Rest while bosom is still untouched, unveiled[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif] [/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]
[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]Hold another hand while the hand's still without a tool[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif] [/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]
[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]Drown into eyes while they're still blind[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif] [/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]
[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]Love while the night still hides the withering dawn[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif] [/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]
[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]
[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]First day of love never comes back[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif] [/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]
[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]A passionate hour's never a wasted one[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif] [/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]
[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]The violin, the poet's hand[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif] [/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]
[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]Every thawing heart plays your theme with care[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif] [/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]
[/font]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FHCUgEhzXGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TrollJumper (24. November 2010)

Atm is das mein Lieblingslied

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...xA&translated=1[/youtube]

yay Ko&#1103;n is back ^^


----------



## Thoor (26. November 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1v1R7r8SPU

weil ich mir so sehr sommer wünsche


----------



## FermiParadoxon (2. Dezember 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=z20Ige0RCO0[/youtube]

*Jucifer - Medicated*

_Oh, not again - got it in you
Oh, not again

When you're out of bed and feeling better, feeling better
Full of softness and pride
When you're up again and feeling better, feeling better
Banish me from your side

Oh, not again - don't continue
Oh, not again

When you're out of bed and feeling better, feeling better
And the envy of your friends
Then when you're up again and feeling better, feeling better
Telling stories of your sins

I sleep now and then, now and then, yeah
Take my medicine
Get weak now and then, now and then, yeah
Need my medicine

When you're out of bed and feeling better, feeling better
And the scars fall aside
When you're up again and feeling better, feeling better
Cool and empty inside

I sleep now and then, now and then, yeah
Take my medicine
Get weak now and then, now and then, yeah
Need my medicine 
_

Krieg ich seit TAGEN nicht aus dem Kopf... dachte es funktioniert wenn ich das Video erstmal gemacht habe... Aber naja... immerhin passt es irgendwie zu meiner Stimmung. >.<


----------



## NexxLoL (3. Dezember 2010)

Was mir zur Zeit auch ganz gut gefällt ist:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaQpC4HuJ5M[/youtube]
und
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtUxPg9jRLM[/youtube]


----------



## Nuxxy (3. Dezember 2010)

Falco - Out of the dark Bringt mich zum nachdenken und der Text hat viel warheit

Like a G6 - Far East Movement Einfach nen Gutes Laune Lied

Rise Against - Savior 	Zum Arena Zocken und PVP etc

Dj Dean - Its a Dream Hamer lied für Pve


----------



## Zukane (5. Dezember 2010)

Nickelback - Rockstar





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jS_7i4gYHB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach geiler Song. Außerdem kann ich den Text auswendig xD


----------



## Luminesce (5. Dezember 2010)

DIE ÄRZTE - Männer sind Schweine  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4DJ0Inxfmyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



geiles Lied, ist zwar nicht mein Lieblingslied, aber höre es dennoch sogut wie jeden Tag... daher ^^


----------



## Euphemia (6. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YIonHeBxUtc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe diesen Soundtrack, kitschig aber doch sehr schön komponiert.


----------



## Headhunter94 (6. Dezember 2010)

Mein Lieblingslied im Moment ist:

At the Gates - Terminal Spirit Disease 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jf_poWLWWhk

Yeah \m/


----------



## Noxiel (7. Dezember 2010)

Im Moment das hier.
Wunderschöne Welt von Kaas <--- nie gehört, aber zumindest dieses Lied gefällt mir sehr gut. Bin aber auch gerade in einer weihnachtlich-sentimentalen-alles-wird-gut-Stimmung




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iz_jxNqq-yg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Dezember 2010)

Zur Zeit haben es mir folgende Meisterwerke angetan. Einfach unschlagbar. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2W6v0oSeD8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_tORtmKIjE


----------



## Olliruh (9. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ol3zgrD-gV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


es ist einfach nur schön...
ich habe meine freundin bei diesem lied das aller erstemal geküsst & so bleibt es einfach ein wunderschöner song
____________________________________________________________




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CawkXh-WboQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



bald jährt sich zum 5ten mal der Todestag meiner besten Freundin :/
dieses Lied wurd auf ihrer beerdigung gespielt & der Text spiegelt sie 1:1 wieder

And then she'd say, it's Ok, I got lost on the way 
but I'm a supergirl, and supergirls don't cry. 
And then she'd say, it's alright, I got home late tast night, 
but I'm a supergirl, and supergirls just fly. 
____________________________________________________________




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GuueLWWA-0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



dieses lied ist mein ausgleich zu den depri phasen durch die man halt manchmal durch muss...
immer wenn ich mit mir selbst probs habe höre ich dieses lied & mir gehts wieder gut 
______________________________________________________________




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oay2EwaEv1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


das lied erinnert mich immer an den besten sommer meines lebens. Normandie mit den Pfadfindern ! Jeden Abend haben wir das am Lagerfeuer gesungen sooo schön *___*


----------



## Bitialis (10. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tKi9Z-f6qX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Deadmau5 - IMHO der KING der Elektronischen Musik 

Heut abend wird GEFEIERT !!! ^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (10. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1aH4d1-hCXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Viele wunderbare Erinnerungen die ich mit diesem Lied verknüpfe.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p3ul0Q8ifFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ebenfalls.
<3


----------



## Edou (10. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IO7tBFTxVEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Einfach geil




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JQB3AUcZzWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Auch einfach Epic.


----------



## 2boon4you (11. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sipY14NfcC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Awesome :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EaBcKfc3cH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Kann ich mir 10000 mal nacheinander anhören ohne dass es langweilig wird.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CM1pTu04GFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch wenns viele nicht mögen, ich krieg immer gute Laune wenn ichs höre


----------



## SonicTank (26. Dezember 2010)

My Favourite: Wolfgang Gartner - Illmerica





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eHGIQfTQd_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (26. Dezember 2010)

Danke für den Song.
Der ballert.

Kannte den Interpreten noch garnicht. 

Das Mädchen auf dem Bild ist nicht zu verachten. <3


----------



## Dracun (26. Dezember 2010)

Unheilig - Winterland
& 
Unheilig - Unter deiner Flagge


----------



## Yadiz (27. Dezember 2010)

SonicTank schrieb:


> My Favourite: Wolfgang Gartner - Illmerica



ist cool!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QV8eiSA4vqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moehrewinger (28. Dezember 2010)

Habe neulich nen Kinorückblick von Filmen 2010 gesehen und da waren zwei Lieder dabei die ich nun rauf und runter höre

Mumford & Sons: Sigh no more




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qNP3q-YGo7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Dann ein Radiohead Cover: 
*Scala And Kolacny Brothers: "Creep"*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=evG2DDmSdxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hier auch nochmal der ganze Rückblick





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K1SibpHD0Oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Luminesce (29. Dezember 2010)

Zurzeit bin ich ziemlich auf dem Gipsy Kings -"Trip", meine ganze Clique und meine Arbeitskollegen halten kein weiterers Lied mehr aus . 

Hab es oft in meiner Kindheit gehört, daher wirds wohl nur ne Phase sein ^^.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FZwEE2s3qxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z6mwKG8FOAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (30. Dezember 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffies,
> ich würde gerne wissen welches euer Lieblingslied ist und vor allem warum.
> 
> Mein Lieblingslied im Moment ist
> ...



Ich glube ich habs schonmal irgendwo auf Buffed gepostet, aber ich erinnere mich nicht mehr wo (ich erinnere mich ja nichtmal ob ich den 5. oder 6. Kaffee trinke ).

Auf jedenfall hat mich dieser Song doch sehr an meine letzte Freundin erinnert, die auch einen Fable für Killswitch Engage hatte.
Bei dem Song muss ich immer an sie denken, also dürfte das für den Thread wohl passend sein!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PT1oWdIykAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_*Lyrics to Lost* :
_ _ It is even louder in the silence
And it is always the same
The darkness always finds me will here your name
It's something in me and I want you to know
That I will hold you in my arms and I won't let go
Just take away this sorrow
It's to much to bare

Drifting from your memory
I am lost, lost without your love
Now the time goes by but the timer remains

If only I today can see your face again
There will be no more regret
For all the things I never said

Drifting from your memory
I am lost without your love
It's getting harder to face another day without you

I am lost, lost without your love
Now I wish that I was this song
Yes you were in the end
But the darkness glimpse me in a forwards again

Drifting from your memory
I am lost without your love
It's getting harder to face another day without you

I am lost, lost without your love
It's getting harder to face another day without you
Lost_ _ It is even louder in the silence
And it is always the same
The darkness always finds me will here your name
It's something in me and I want you to know
That I will hold you in my arms and I won't let go
Just take away this sorrow
It's to much to bare

Drifting from your memory
I am lost, lost without your love
Now the time goes by but the timer remains

If only I today can see your face again
There will be no more regret
For all the things I never said

Drifting from your memory
I am lost without your love
It's getting harder to face another day without you

I am lost, lost without your love
Now I wish that I was this song
Yes you were in the end
But the darkness glimpse me in a forwards again

Drifting from your memory
I am lost without your love
It's getting harder to face another day without you

I am lost, lost without your love
It's getting harder to face another day without you
Lost_ _
_


----------



## Thoor (1. Januar 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YC1-rPxPF6Q&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/youtube]

Das Lied ist einfach nur der absolute Oberhammer... den Text muss man nichtmal zwingend mit dem Heroin verbinden... man kanns auch anders interpretieren... absoluter hammer!


----------



## Nanojason92 (2. Januar 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOeugwd4vqs[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RmSsTviGs4[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=1et-mTu89QU[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8K0EAc3abq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wunderschön <3


----------



## Bananacat (2. Januar 2011)

atm das http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhjdpwGOMVM


----------



## Thoor (4. Januar 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded[/youtube]

jetzt soll nochmal einer behaupten die onkelz wären keine legenden....

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckPfk3Lu8PU&translated=1[/youtube]

das lied isch eifach ehehehehehehepisch


----------



## Dabears (6. Januar 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hez7bGbutBs[/youtube]

Geilstes Lied


----------



## Sunyo (9. Januar 2011)

Zur Zeit bin ich ganz verrückt nach diesem Lied:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M7wOZBHe3xQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## maxias (18. Januar 2011)

das : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJrZNpGZzaQ


----------



## squirrel (18. Januar 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMtRuX18T-s&feature=related

eins der besten house lieder die ich je gehört habe!!

damals ... im air .. steve a.c.m.e ... bester house dj ever


----------



## TheGui (18. Januar 2011)

Wunderschön und besser als das original!

Und das Spiel Iji ist grandios!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OWv1cSiNRmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschubai (25. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich mir das anhöre, versetzt es mich doch glatt wieder zurück in die 90er - meine Fresse was haben wir damals drauf abgefeiert:

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

 "when i start,&#65279; don't disturb me,

 rhythm that gets your mind thirsty,

 when i rock, it's somethin' to see,

 somethin' to see,

 somethin' to see........."



Ansonsten höre ich gerade besonders gerne diese beiden beim Autofahren; macht so schön agressiv und man fährt automatisch zu schnell^^

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

und das

http://www.youtube.c...e=youtube_gdata


----------



## Aeonflu-X (26. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YkhM-GRHXDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WO9ewCO7TYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



'Baaaaabyyy, did you forget to take your Meds?'

 Epic Song <3


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2011)

_Definitiv bis ans ende der Zeit

Muse mit Knight of Cydonia
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G_sBOsh-vyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Januar 2011)

Seit ich ihn vor einigen jahren mal im fernsehen gehört/gesehen habe, bei so einer Country music sendung, geht mir der song nach. finde den immer noch so gut wie beim ersten mal.

What was I thinkin' von Dierks Bentley


----------



## iShock (26. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QXMqAO7P7Hc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Mai 2011)

Kürzlich entdeckt und läuft fast jeden Tag durch die Playlist: *Dub FX*

Ähnlich wie MC Xander, ist jedes Stück der Musik, des Beats, der Basslines, etc. mit der Stimme, einem Synthesizer und einem Looper umgesetzt (bis auf die Saxophone-Einlagen natürlich). Finde ich wirklich beeindruckend.

Flow:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WhBoR_tgXCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Super Nova Pilot:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hyEr1oZovUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Love Someone:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UiInBOVHpO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (6. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rOHEe2txc04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Definitiv How many Tears, kein Morgen ohne dieses Lied. Ich liebe es. <3


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dkSdSfijLRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Muss immer an meinen Papa denken bei dem Lied =) Immer mit nem Lächeln auf den Lippen und Tränen in den Augen, weil ich es so unglaublich schön finde und treffend.


----------



## Zukane (12. Mai 2011)

Beides gute Songs und fangen ziemlich gleich an oO





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FzAsBFj4fR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yHitDDafnaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (7. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lS2FUW7UkR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist die beste, tiefgründigste und anspruchvollste Musik, die es in meinen Augen gibt.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i3ZKN63NgFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k1yqLbtGkC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xdave78 (9. Juni 2011)

Beim Autofahren muss es jedenfalls rocken:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PFrghY_Vvtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




oder





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vm9m6lnKhHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

